# Nintendo Wii : partagez vos impressions !



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Voil&#224; un mois et demie, Nintendo donnait acc&#232;s enfin &#224; sa nouvelle console de jeux vid&#233;os : la Wii. Console se voulant r&#233;volutionnaire, inventant une nouvelle fa&#231;on d'interagir avec la Wiimote, le succ&#232;s semble sourire &#224; Nintendo. La ludoth&#232;que s'&#233;tend, les produits phares sortent petit &#224; petit et nombreux sont les macusers qui ont fait le pas.

Ce topic est donc cr&#233;&#233; ici pour que tout le monde puisse s'exprimer et donner ses impressions sur la Wii et ses jeux.

Bien entendu, la charte des forums macgeneration sera appliqu&#233;e &#224; ce fil de discussion aussi. Evitez donc d'en venir aux insultes, &#233;vitez tout trollage intempestif et/ou invectives envers la mod&#233;ration, &#233;vitez les copier-coller de sites d'info ext&#233;rieurs, bref, restez dans le sujet du fil : *&#233;changer ses impressions sur la console*. 



Bienvenue chez vous ​

PS pour les piliers : si vous pouviez vous conforter aux r&#232;gles &#233;mises ou &#233;viter le fil si il ne vous convient pas, &#231;a me serait tout particuli&#232;rement agr&#233;able. Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4144946 a dit:
			
		

> PS pour les piliers : si vous pouviez vous conforter aux règles émises ou éviter le fil si il ne vous convient pas, ça me serait tout particulièrement agréable. Je vous remercie d'avance.




Je ne vois pas du tout ce que tu veux dire.  

Cette mise au point étant faite siffle, je n'ai pas de wii pour ma part, et j'étais assez sceptique au départ.
Mais un pote à moi s'en est acheté une, on en a discuté un soir, et quand j'ai vu à quel point il était enthousiaste, ça m'a fait refléchir.

J'ai connu pas mal de soirées console il y a quelques années, et j'en garde plus le souvenir d'un truc assez morne, très égoïste dans le fond. Là, d'après ce qu'il m'a dit, et j'aurais tendance à le croire, le jeu devient bien plus vivant, le fait de bouger à plusieurs comme des cons devant la télé amène une convivialité à la console qu'elle n'avait pas avant, et de vraies crises de rire.

J'ai l'impression que cette wii a amené une nouvelle dimension, plus humaine, aux jeux de console, mais A PLUSIEURS.
Je ne pense pas que pour les jeux en solo ce soit fabuleux par rapport à une console à manette classique.

Bon, après ceux qui en ont une auront peut être un autre avis, mais je vous préviens tout de suite : moi je n'en changerai pas.


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Janvier 2007)

Je suis d'accord. Surtout que pour les jeux classiques, je doute toujours très fortement de l'intérêt de ce "pad"...

Le prince de perse plus jouable sur Wii?

Et quand on voit le résulta sur SlinterCell... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Je n'ai pas de console. Je n'en ai jamais voulu, je joue peu...
Mais un jeu genre DOOM avec des armes blanches, sur la wii, j'avoue que ça me plairait bien...
(en plus, je peux piquer l'épée en bois du gamin pour faire plus vrai)

Je ne sais pas.
Je vais voir ce qui existe comme jeux dessus. Je me laisserait peut-être tenter.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2007)

En attendant j'ai encore fait une partie avec mon p&#232;re avec dimanche dernier 

et vu son attrait au d&#233;part pour les consoles, c'&#233;tait pas gagn&#233;  :rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> JMais un jeu genre DOOM avec des armes blanches, sur la wii, j'avoue que ça me plairait bien...
> (en plus, je peux piquer l'épée en bois du gamin pour faire plus vrai)



Ouais, un Bushido Blade sur Wii ça pourrait être marrant. 

Rah, Bushido Blade...Souvenirs...:love:

Mais je pense que c'est plutôt Lucas avec un bon vieux StarWars qui serait susceptible de le faire.


----------



## HImac in touch (26 Janvier 2007)

[bisous by Nephou]

Ne pouvant malheuresement pas pour l'instant jou&#233; &#233;norm&#233;ment &#224; la Wii car j'ai une t&#233;l&#233; 36 cm dans ma chambre , je vais m'acheter Wario Ware car il est vraiment excellent j'y avais y a quelques mois et je m'&#233;tais trop &#233;clat&#233; de tout fa&#231;on la Wii est parfaite pour ce genre de jeu .


La manette classique de la Wii, moi je vais l'acheter car essayer de jouer &#224; Donkey Kong Country avec une manette Gamecube arff, pas confortable du tout xD, donc la manette classique s'impose d'elle m&#234;me et puis on peut pas dire que le prix soit &#233;norme surtout si on a quelconques r&#233;ductions


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2007)

En tout cas, d'après certains utilisateurs, la wii est dangereuse pour votre télé... `

C'est con mais je n'avais pas pensé à ça. 

Quelqu'un a déjà pété des trucs en y jouant?


----------



## benjamin (26 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En tout cas, d'après certains utilisateurs, la wii est dangereuse pour votre télé... `
> 
> C'est con mais je n'avais pas pensé à ça.
> 
> Quelqu'un a déjà pété des trucs en y jouant?


Depuis, ils ont &#233;largi les dragonnes.  

Mais tu sais, la Wii permet aussi de perdre du poids.

'gnifique.


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

J'ai essay&#233; chez un ami hier.
il avait le pack sports, j'ai essay&#233; que &#231;a....
C'est pas mal quand m&#234;me.
J'ai trouv&#233; assez fid&#232;le, la retransmission des coups et du mouvement pour :
- la boxe
- le base-ball
- le golf



Par contre les effets qu'on donne a la balle (ou la boule) ne sont pas bien pris en compte pour :

- le booling
et le tennis

c'est dommage,
Surtout pour le booling que j'aime pratiquer reelement (donc je connais tr&#232;s bien la mani&#232;re de striker pratiquement &#224; tous les coups) ou alors je maitrise pas encore assez le truc, mais j'ai quand m&#234;me jou&#233; toute une apr&#232;s midi, donc a force on voit les limites du mouvement. 
 

Sinon c'est vrai que &#231;a defoule pas mal, on enl&#232;ve vite le pull pour eviter de suer...
Faut que j'essaye les autres jeux pour voir, la prochaine fois....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Excusez moi, je me souviens de la Nintendo 16 bits.

Elle a quoi cette manette de particulier ? Pourquoi fait elle plus suer ?


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En tout cas, d'après certains utilisateurs, la wii est dangereuse pour votre télé... `
> 
> C'est con mais je n'avais pas pensé à ça.
> 
> Quelqu'un a déjà pété des trucs en y jouant?


Ben le probl&#232;me des dragonnes qui p&#232;tent &#224; &#233;t&#233; r&#233;server pour les gros 'ricains,
nous autres, europ&#233;ens, on a les dragonnes qui vont bien


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben le probl&#232;me des dragonnes qui p&#232;tent &#224; &#233;t&#233; r&#233;server pour les gros 'ricains,
> nous autres, europ&#233;ens, on a les dragonnes qui vont bien


Le plus simple c'est que tu regardes ces vid&#233;os  
ou encore celle-l&#224;


----------



## HImac in touch (26 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> J'ai essayé chez un ami hier.
> il avait le pack sports, j'ai essayé que ça....
> C'est pas mal quand même.
> J'ai trouvé assez fidèle, la retransmission des coups et du mouvement pour :
> ...




Tiens un Modo ah non, c'est bizarre c'est écrit en vert  . Pour le bowling et le tennis je proteste, bien évidemment que les effets sont reportés, essaye tordre un peu ton poigné pour faire un effet au tennis, tu verras que ta balle fait un effet, comme dans le vrai tennis. Joue vriament comme tu joues ( enfin   ^^ ) comme tu joueras que la vraie vie et tu verras


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

La cha&#238;ne info est dispo,
je vous en racontrai plus demain quand je serai pass&#233; chez moi


----------



## HImac in touch (26 Janvier 2007)

Attention Spoil sur la chaîne infos :



Ouais la chaine info est arrivé, oh mo dieu elle est vraiment génial pour une béta, interface  sensiblement pareil à la chaine météo, possibilité de choisir les infos sur le globe (ex : tokyo, New york, paris etc...), ou pa thèmes (Infos nationale, sports, divertissements , etc...) musique d'accompagnement superbement douce , et style très Apple  

Bref que du bon


----------



## Nexka (29 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Excusez moi, je me souviens de la Nintendo 16 bits.
> 
> Elle a quoi cette manette de particulier ? Pourquoi fait elle plus suer ?



Parce que maintenant il ne suffit plus d'appuyer sur les boutons, mais il faut bouger la manette elle même.
Par exemple pour le tennis, tu a peu prés le même mouvement que si tu avais une raquette de tennis dans les mains. 



Ici (Montréal) elle est encore en rupture, pas moyen de s'en procurrer une!  Et moi j'en ai assez d'attendre :hein: 
Donc je dirai mes impressions quand je l'aurai (d'ici un mois ou deux   ) Il me tarde :love:


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Janvier 2007)

En France ça y est ça commene à réguler , mais faut tomber soit au bon endroit en France ou alors au bon moment ^^ , courage car y'a tellement de bons jeux que ça serait bête de se priver


----------



## yzykom (29 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4146231 a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi, je me souviens de la Nintendo 16 bits.
> 
> Elle a quoi cette manette de particulier ? Pourquoi fait elle plus suer ?



Une petite video est plus parlante qu'un long discours. Il y en a plein d'autres en tapant "Wii" dans YouTube. La manette/t&#233;l&#233;comande, enfin la Wiimote, se tient et s'utilise comme une raquette, un club, une canne &#224; p&#234;che, des gants de boxe, un arc, une &#233;p&#233;e, un volant ... avec les vrais mouvements mais en plus simple (c'est aussi pour les plus jeunes).

Le gros point fort de la Wii est de remettre le jeu vid&#233;o, loisir en g&#233;n&#233;ral plut&#244;t solitaire ou presque, au rang de jeux de soci&#233;t&#233;. Et &#231;a, c'est vraiment fun.


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Janvier 2007)

Les news Wii sont vraiment tr&#232;s sympa,
l'interface est vraiment &#233;l&#233;gante :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Compris merci ! Je pense que je l'essayerais chez des amis qui je pense ne vont pas tarder à se la procurer


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Janvier 2007)

Ouais n'hésite pas c'est vraiment du pur bonheur.


----------



## bebert (31 Janvier 2007)

Pas grand chose à ajouter si ce n'est que depuis Noël, j'ai changé au moins 5 fois les piles de la wiimote !!! 
Je joue trop ou la manette consomme beaucoup ?


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Janvier 2007)

Tu joues trop  , ou sinon tu prends des piles rechargeable


----------



## Arlequin (31 Janvier 2007)

on parle bcp de r&#233;volution dans la mani&#232;re de jouer, la manette sans fil c'est bien beau, mais sony l'a fait avant.....(&#224; sa mani&#232;re)... certes peut &#234;tre pas aussi pr&#233;cis et en offrant nettement moins de jeux mais bon.....

Bref, ceci &#233;tant dit, est ce que qqun a la possibilit&#233; de comparer la PS2+cam (et les jeux eyetoy donc) avec le syst&#232;me Wii ? 
est-ce comparable au point de vue "maniabilit&#233;", pr&#233;cision ..... ? 

pour tout dire je suis plus que tent&#233; par la bestiole, mais j'h&#233;site..... si c'est pour avoir le m&#234;me "rendu" que ma ps2 actuelle, &#224; quoi bon.........

merci, &#224; +


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Janvier 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> on parle bcp de révolution dans la manière de jouer, la manette sans fil c'est bien beau, mais sony l'a fait avant.....(à sa manière)... certes peut être pas aussi précis et en offrant nettement moins de jeux mais bon.....
> 
> Bref, ceci étant dit, est ce que qqun a la possibilité de comparer la PS2+cam (et les jeux eyetoy donc) avec le système Wii ?
> est-ce comparable au point de vue "maniabilité", précision ..... ?
> ...




Qu'est ce que j'entends là ??

Sony a inventé la manette sans fil ??   , laisse moi rire, ça existait déjà sur Super Nintendo. Donc non Sony n'a pas inventé la manette sans fil.

Ensuite tu oses comparer une webcam avec un outil de reconnaissance contre un système gyroscopique avec un système révolutionnaire ?? :mouais:  Laisse moi rire.

Donc tu penses que l'Eye toy vaut la Wii ?? De plus en plus drôle  . L'Eye Toy n'est qu'un petit logiciel tout simple à la précision plus que doutable (j'y ai joué donc je peux en parler), alors que la Wii tout d'abord tu as une manette en main et il s'agit presque du prolongement de la main. Le rendu sur Wii Sports est vraiment sans précédent , tout les mouvements, effets, rendus, sont vraiment exceptionnelle et d'une précision redoutable.....contrairement à l'Eye Toy qui a un intérêt très limité après 30 Minutes de jeux. Alors que la Wii ne fait que commencer à développer sa ludothèque impressionnant.

Sur ce, j'espère que ce petit comparatif t'auras fait ouvrir les yeux sur la différence notable entre l'Eye Toy et la Wii


----------



## Arlequin (31 Janvier 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Qu'est ce que j'entends l&#224; ??
> 
> Sony a invent&#233; la manette sans fil ??   , laisse moi rire, &#231;a existait d&#233;j&#224; sur Super Nintendo. Donc non Sony n'a pas invent&#233; la manette sans fil.
> 
> ...


 

mais heuuuuu....non, je ne compare rien, je demande des renseignements......nuance !  

merci donc pour ton avis, ce qui est, je le r&#233;p&#232;te, le but de ma question........

t'as des actions chez Wii ou quoi ? :rateau: 

Je n'ai, de plus, jamais pr&#233;tendu que sony avait invent&#233; la manette sans fil (j'ai dit que cela avait d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; fait "avant" pas "en premier"! Je ne me permettrais pas ! J'ai juste dis que le fait de jouer, sans &#234;tre reli&#233; "physiquement" &#224; la console n'&#233;tait pas une premi&#232;re ! Et bien s&#251;r, la tecnhologie de la Wii est totalement diff&#233;rent, je comprends bien ! pas besoin de de m'assomer   

int&#233;r&#234;t limit&#233; apr&#232;s 30 minutes.....euh.....c'est tr&#232;s subjectif &#231;a ! certains jouent plusieurs heures sur une DS, et je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible i Perso, je joue plus d'une heure avec mon fils sur Eye toy 3 et &#231;a ne me pose pas de probl&#232;me...chacun ses go&#251;ts en quelque sorte.......

Merci donc de ton comparatif, m&#234;me si tu n'as pas tout &#224; fait saisi le ton et le but de ma question :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Entre nous soit dit, Macally fait des _manettes gyroscopiques_ depuis 2003&#8230;


----------



## bebert (31 Janvier 2007)

Quelques explications sur le fonctionnement de la Wiimote ici :

http://www.st.com/stonline/stappl/press/news/year2006/fra/t2031.htm

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsystème_électromécanique


----------



## fpoil (31 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]NjLg1NeWDE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> mais heuuuuu....non, je ne compare rien, je demande des renseignements......nuance !
> 
> merci donc pour ton avis, ce qui est, je le répète, le but de ma question........
> 
> ...



C'est assez clair que la Wii n'est donc pas pour toi .
C'est pas grave Himac va s'en remettre.


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Janvier 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> mais heuuuuu....non, je ne compare rien, je demande des renseignements......nuance !
> 
> merci donc pour ton avis, ce qui est, je le r&#233;p&#232;te, le but de ma question........
> 
> ...



Non j'ai pas d'actions chez Wii mais chez Nintendo   , non je rigole ^^.

D&#233;sol&#233; si j'ai mal interpr&#233;t&#233; ta question ^^ , en tout cas n 'h&#233;site pas car c'est vraiment une console sensationnelle. Et quand tu dis que t'es pas reli&#233; de mani&#232;re physique , essaye de jouer &#224; Wii Boxe on verra si tu dis toujours pareil ^^ .

La NDS c'est pareil je pourrais y jouer des heures tellement c'est innovateur je ne vois pas ce que tu lui repproches, une interaction trop bien , des jeux originaux et un design g&#233;nial ^^. J'ai achet&#233; le dernier Children of Mana oh mon dieu qu'il est beau :love: mais c'est un autre sujet.

BackCat sans commentaires.... '-_- 




C0rentin a dit:


> C'est assez clair que la Wii n'est donc pas pour toi .
> C'est pas grave Himac va s'en remettre.



Bah si au contraire la Wii est fait pour lui car il aime int&#233;ragir dans les jeux, et l&#224; la ludoth&#232;que est nettement plus pouss&#233; sur Wii que sur l'Eye Toy qu'il aime tant 

Et je ne sais pas si je m'en remettrais :s


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

La ludothèque de la Wii ? Bonne ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> La ludothèque de la Wii ? Bonne ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah ouais et en plus c'est que le début :hein: 

Zelda : Twilight Princess

Wario Ware 

Wii Sports ( offert avec la console )

Cooking Mama (qui va arriver) 

Trauma Center

Rayman

et j'en passe... c'est un bon début non ? :love:


----------



## BioSS (31 Janvier 2007)

Il en faut peu &#8230;  Encore plus pauvre que la ludoth&#232;que mac 
De toutes fa&#231;on les next-gen, je pense que &#231;a vaut pas encore le coup&#8230;
J'ai jamais achet&#233; une console &#224; sa sortie personnellement&#8230; Et pourtant
j'en ai eu un wagon&#8230;


----------



## fpoil (31 Janvier 2007)

moi non plus on me les a toutes offertes...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Cooking Mama vous ne préférez pas faire de la vraie cuisine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> moi non plus on me les a toutes offertes...



Et moi j'ai un Yacht privé sur l'île de Paques '-_- :mouais: :rateau: 



BioSS a dit:


> Il en faut peu   Encore plus pauvre que la ludothèque mac
> De toutes façon les next-gen, je pense que ça vaut pas encore le coup
> J'ai jamais acheté une console à sa sortie personnellement Et pourtant
> j'en ai eu un wagon



Sauf que la Wii est sortit y'a que 3 mois , contrairement au Mac.... :mouais:. Et puis achète déjà tout ça, finit là d'ici là d'autres jeux seront sortit. Le but n'est-il pas de jouer à des jeux intéressants à doses convenables plutôt que d'envoyer de la merde tout le temps...??


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

Y'a du "costaud", ici.... 



:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Sauf que la Wii est sortit y'a que 3 mois , contrairement au Mac.... :mouais:. Et puis achète déjà tout ça, finit là d'ici là d'autres jeux seront sortit. Le but n'est-il pas de jouer à des jeux intéressants à doses convenables plutôt que d'envoyer de la merde tout le temps...??




Trauma Center Et Cooking Mama ne sont pas encore sortit en Europe.


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Janvier 2007)

Ah autant pour moi j'ai cru que Trauma Center était déjà sortit mais c'est vrai que je l'avais encore jamais vu. Mais Cooking Mama je l'avais dit  

Ca n'empêche que ça fait déjà pas mal de jeux


----------



## Arlequin (1 Février 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est assez clair que la Wii n'est donc pas pour toi .
> C'est pas grave Himac va s'en remettre.


 
ah bon ???? pquoi pas ? ironique peut &#234;tre ? 



HImac in touch a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233; si j'ai mal interpr&#233;t&#233; ta question ^^ ..


 
:rateau:   



HImac in touch a dit:


> , en tout cas n 'h&#233;site pas car c'est vraiment une console sensationnelle. Et quand tu dis que t'es pas reli&#233; de mani&#232;re physique , essaye de jouer &#224; Wii Boxe on verra si tu dis toujours pareil ^^ ..


 
je note....... et je sens que je vais craquer...... je vous tiens au courant .......



HImac in touch a dit:


> La NDS c'est pareil je pourrais y jouer des heures tellement c'est innovateur je ne vois pas ce que tu lui repproches, .


 
pas de "reproches", juste que je n'aime pas jouer sur un "petit" &#233;cran, tout comme sur un mobile, ou de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re que je n'aime pas regarder un dvd sur un lecteur de bagnole........; c 'est juste une question de confort visuel, sans plus...







HImac in touch a dit:


> Bah si au contraire la Wii est fait pour lui car il aime int&#233;ragir dans les jeux, et l&#224; la ludoth&#232;que est nettement plus pouss&#233; sur Wii que sur l'Eye Toy qu'il aime tant
> 
> Et je ne sais pas si je m'en remettrais :s


 
ah bon, je me disais aussi.... 
merci pour les infos....
un gros poutou bien baveux pour t'aider &#224; t'en remettre ? :mouais:  .


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Février 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah bon ???? pquoi pas ? ironique peut être ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut craquer dans la vie, et profitez des technologies qui s'offre à nous ^^

Euh le poutou je peux l'échanger contre un jeu Wii


----------



## Arlequin (1 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Il faut craquer dans la vie, et profitez des technologies qui s'offre à nous ^^


 
reste plus qu'à convvaincre madame que c'est AUSSI pour le bien du petiot.....  



HImac in touch a dit:


> Euh le poutou je peux l'échanger contre un jeu Wii


 
euh.... ben disons qu'en fait euh..... voilà voilà..... non :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Février 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> reste plus qu'à convvaincre madame que c'est AUSSI pour le bien du petiot.....
> 
> Lequel de petiots , le grand ou le petit


----------



## bebert (1 Février 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]NjLg1NeWDE8[/YOUTUBE]



Arfff ! C'est tellement vrai ! Au baseball, la balle va plus vite en faisant un petit coup sec qu'en faisant le bon geste !!!


----------



## Arlequin (1 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Arlequin a dit:
> 
> 
> > reste plus qu'à convvaincre madame que c'est AUSSI pour le bien du petiot.....
> ...


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Février 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> HImac in touch a dit:
> 
> 
> > warf
> ...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2007)

Je Up ce fil avec un petit HS PS2 mais, bon, comme y pas vraiment de fil pour les jeux vid&#233;os en g&#233;n&#233;ral (je suis pas vraiment sur d&#8217;ailleurs que cela aurait vraiment sa place ici&#8230.

  Depuis quelques jours je prends un plaisir monstre sur un magnifique jeu PS2, Okami. Magnifique, intelligent, bourr&#233; d&#8217;humour et tellement r&#233;ussi que s&#8217;en est presque ind&#233;cent. Donc je vous encourage, vous possesseurs d&#8217;une PS2, &#224; courir acheter ce petit chef d&#8217;&#339;uvre du d&#233;funt studio Clover. 


Un vrai coup de coeur. :love:




Sinon, un peu de po&#233;sie avec une vid&#233;o contemplative d&#8217;un autre chef d&#8217;&#339;uvre PS2, Shadow of the colossus. :love:

Fin du HS, retour au Wii. Merci de votre attention.


----------



## yzykom (11 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Sinon, un peu de po&#233;sie avec une vid&#233;o contemplative d&#8217;un autre chef d&#8217;&#339;uvre PS2, Shadow of the colossus. :love:



La musique est issue de la bande originale de Ghost in the shell, &#233;tonnant. J'aime bien, en tout cas.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> La musique est issue de la bande originale de Ghost in the shell, étonnant. J'aime bien, en tout cas.



Ouaip, pas mauvais Kenji Kawai (Avec un préférence pour les BO d'innocence et d'Avalon).


----------



## HImac in touch (11 Février 2007)

En même temps la PS2 c'est un peu à chier face à la Wii 

Pourquoi tu créerais pas un topic PS2 hein ?  ^^


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> En même temps la PS2 c'est un peu à chier face à la Wii
> 
> Pourquoi tu créerais pas un topic PS2 hein ?  ^^


Y'a combien d'années d'écart entre ces deux consoles ?!... 
Tu peux comparer ce qui est comparable, steuplé !!...


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> En même temps la PS2 c'est un peu à chier face à la Wii
> 
> Pourquoi tu créerais pas un topic PS2 hein ?  ^^



 Ne crois pas que la PS2 soit loin. Jettes un il à Valkyrie Profile 2 par exemple (d'ailleurs, tu peux aussi le jouer, il est vraiment excellent. pour ma part, je l'ai bien plus aimé que Final Fantasy XII)






 Sinon, pour la création dun fil sur la PS2 et les autres machines, je ne crois pas quil aurait vraiment sa place sur MacG.

    En faisant ce post sur Okami, je voulais attiré un peu dattention sur ce jeu formidable qui mériterait de faire en Europe autre chose que le succès destime quil a eu sur les autres territoires. Si vous avez une PS2, essayé le, vous pourriez aimer.


----------



## BioSS (12 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps la PS2 c'est un peu &#224; chier face &#224; la Wii



Ce qui faut pas entendre&#8230; 
T'en as d'autres des bonnes comme &#231;a ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

La PS2 a de beaux restes Okami en est la preuve, il n'a pas à rougir face à Zelda.


----------



## Nephou (12 Février 2007)

*bon&#8230; tout le monde relit le premier message de la premi&#232;re page&#8230; merci*


----------



## bebert (13 Février 2007)

48 heures...
C'est le temps qu'il m'a fallu pour terminer Zelda ! Oui, je sais c'est un score m&#233;diocre mais j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; vaincre Ganondorf sans bouclier, sans avoir pris tous les quarts de c&#339;ur (en fait les cinqui&#232;mes dans cette version ) et autres objets plus ou moins utiles.
Et vous ?
*

ATTENTION !!

MERCI DE NE PAS SPOILER !

Pour ce faire, pr&#233;venez et &#233;crivez en blanc.*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Sur les 5 derniers messages, 1 message d'avertissement, 4 effac&#233;s, 1 spoil. Dans les effac&#233;s, 2 contreviennent &#224; plusieurs r&#232;gles fix&#233;es en pr&#233;ambule de ce fil.

Continuez. Vous me faites plaisir en me donnant raison.


----------



## bebert (14 Février 2007)

C'est un peu rude tout de m&#234;me ! Je ne pense pas &#234;tre tellement rentr&#233; dans les d&#233;tails.
Tout le monde sait que les histoires de Zelda commencent par >>>"il &#233;tait une fois"<<< et se terminent par  >>>le combat final contre le grand m&#233;chant !!!<<<

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Je n'ai pas effac&#233; ton message, je l'ai mis en blanc. 

Une autre remarque ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Une chaîne votes est disponible sur Wii.
Source.


----------



## bebert (14 Février 2007)

C'est une mise à jour automatique ? Je dis ça car ma wii clignotait bleu ce matin...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

J'ai pas de Wii mais je pense que tu n'es pas obligé .


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Février 2007)

bebert a dit:


> C'est une mise à jour automatique ? Je dis ça car ma wii clignotait bleu ce matin...


Oui c'est une MAJ,
j'avais aussi le cligno ce matin,
du coup je n'ai pas r&#233;sist&#233; :love:

On vote "pr&#233;f&#233;rez-vous les chats ou les chiens" avec son Mii (et jusqu'&#224; 6 Mii) et on parit sur les r&#233;sultats. Par ex: je pense que la majorit&#233; pr&#233;f&#232;re les chiens alors que perso, je pr&#233;f&#232;re les chats.

Sinon &#224; la coque ou au plat?


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Février 2007)

Trop bon comme chaîne j'ai tout répondu , Chiens, coque, et je préfère Manger ^^


J'ai même proposer ma question , elle manque surement d'originalité mais étant dans les premiers peut-être qu'elle sera prise ^^


Préférez-vous l'été ou l'hiver ? :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Février 2007)

voui j'aime manger des oeufs &#224; la coque &#224; la maison quand j'ai un peu de temps de libre avec mon chat sur mes genoux    :love:


Cela dit je pense que beaucoup pr&#233;f&#232;re, apr&#232;s avoir manger un oeuf &#224; la coque, aller faire la f&#234;te avec leur chien puis se payer un gros somme.


----------



## benjamin (20 Juillet 2007)

[youtube]_iYBmAVuBns[/youtube]

Cela valait bien un d&#233;terrage de sujet.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Juillet 2007)

OMFG!  (Résumé de ma pensé durant la conférence pré-E3 de Nintendo en voyant ça.)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Le complément nécessaire à votre Wii






.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Juillet 2007)

La classe.  

(Ou pas.   )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Oh purée, j'ai lut des trucs similaires ... en SF ...


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Juillet 2007)

Indispensable  


...ou pas


----------



## BioSS (29 Juillet 2007)

La Wii finalement, finira comme la Gamecube. D&#233;laiss&#233;e par les d&#233;veloppeurs,
seuls quelques hits old-gen type Zelda, Metroid, Mariokart, Smash Bros, et Mario
maintiendront la console en vie.
Tr&#232;s fun en soir&#233;e entre novices, tr&#232;s chiant en soir&#233;e entre joueurs &#233;clair&#233;s...
Wii sport est limit&#233; au possible (d&#232;s qu'on a compris comment faire des coups imparables
au Tennis), Mario Party est moins fun que les pr&#233;c&#233;dents, bref, d&#233;ception absolue si on
compte r&#233;ellement se la donner. J'attends juste Smash Bros et &#233;ventuellement Mariokart
pour passer encore quelques soir&#233;es dessus, puis basta...


----------



## BioSS (30 Juillet 2007)

Ah j'oubliais, Nintendo c'est comme Apple, d&#232;s qu'on en dit du mal on se fait huer.
Merci pour tous ces coups de boule rouges, je vous aime. Bref, ouvrez un peu les yeux,
repensez au dernier salon de l'E3 et la magnifique prestation de Nintendo avec Wii Fit et
Mariokart. Elle r&#233;sume tout : Des jeux auxquels on s'attend (Mariokart & co) et des Party
Games avec un budget de 200$. Je pense pas inventer quoi que ce soit dans ce postulat,
c'est juste la plus pure v&#233;rit&#233; et l'engouement des journalistes s'est compl&#232;tement &#233;vapor&#233;
depuis la sortie de la console. L'E3 dernier on avait droit &#224; "Red Steel et Excite Truck vont
r&#233;volutionner le jeu vid&#233;o", ces jeux sont sortis et ont d&#233;&#231;u, et &#224; cet E3, Nintendo n'a pas
su regagner l'estime des journalistes.


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juillet 2007)

Bien que cette console n'a pas l'estime des journalistes (hum ?), elle se vend bien, m&#234;me bien mieux que la concurrence. A chaque fois que quelqu'un l'essaye chez moi, il a envi de l'acheter... La PS3 et la XBox360 ne donne pas cette envie. Un jeu comme Resident Evil 4 retrouve une nouvelle jeunesse, les graphismes n'ont pas &#233;volu&#233;, je m'en fous, en revanche je m'amuse et c'est tout.

Si j'ai envi de m'en mettre plein les yeux, j'irais Transformers au cin&#233;, mais pour une exp&#233;rience ludique la Wii me convient. On peut m'objecter que les hardcore gamers ne s'&#233;clateront pas avec, quoi que... Hier, j'ai un ami qui joue la ligue 1 de CounterStrike (un arch&#233;type d'hardcore gamer), et bien il a pass&#233; 8 heures non-stop dessus avec plaisir.

Par ailleurs, la PS3 d&#233;&#231;oit pas mal en ce moment les journalistes: pas d'innovation si ce n'est des jeux remasteris&#233;s (on ne compte les suites, c'est plus fort que rocky ou les dents de la mer) avec plus d'effets graphiques, plus de d&#233;tails inutiles.


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juillet 2007)

Sinon puisque dans ce fil, on cause de nos exp&#233;riences de jeu sur la Wii. Je me permet de vous inviter &#224; jouer &#224; Resident Evil 4. Ce jeu est toujours une claque. L'usage de la Wiimote apporte une immersion plus importante, le ressenti est vraiment appr&#233;ciable.

40 euros dans toutes les bonnes cr&#233;meries.


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Juillet 2007)

Je vais me l'acheter aujourd'hui  

Mais perso chez moi c'est dans des grandes surfaces qu'on vend les jeux vid&#233;o pas les cr&#233;meries :s


----------



## BioSS (30 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Bien que cette console n'a pas l'estime des journalistes (hum ?), elle se vend bien, m&#234;me bien mieux que la concurrence. A chaque fois que quelqu'un l'essaye chez moi, il a envi de l'acheter... La PS3 et la XBox360 ne donne pas cette envie. Un jeu comme Resident Evil 4 retrouve une nouvelle jeunesse, les graphismes n'ont pas &#233;volu&#233;, je m'en fous, en revanche je m'amuse et c'est tout.



C'est bien ce que je dis. Tu consommes de fa&#231;on insouciante, tu es un
casual gamer, et tu ne te prend pas la t&#234;te. Tu ach&#232;te tes jeux et consoles en
grande surface, comme ta t&#233;l&#233; et ton ordinateur je pr&#233;sume. Bref, le consommateur
moyen.

Sauf que Resident Evil 4 est sorti il y a deux ans et qu'aujourd'hui ressortir le m&#234;me jeu
&#224; l'identique &#224; 40$, c'est du foutage de gueule. Ca fait cher le patch pour faire tourner le
jeu avec la Wiimote, puisqu'il n'y a aucun portage &#224; faire, le hardware &#233;tant quasi-identique.
Mais apparemment, tu te satisfait de l'artifice "wiimote" pour faire passer la pillule. Libre &#224; toi.



etudiant69 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, la PS3 d&#233;&#231;oit pas mal en ce moment les journalistes: pas d'innovation si ce n'est des jeux remasteris&#233;s (on ne compte les suites, c'est plus fort que rocky ou les dents de la mer) avec plus d'effets graphiques, plus de d&#233;tails inutiles.




Faut arr&#234;ter de jouer l'autiste. L'E3 a &#233;t&#233; ultra favorable &#224; Sony qui a enfin prouv&#233; que 
sa PS3 avait de l'avenir. Quant &#224; tes remarques sur les suites sans fin, je me demande
si c'est pas l'hopital qui se fout de la charit&#233;. Mariokart, Metroid, Zelda, Mario, SSBB,
 Mario Party 8, etc.. C'est pas des suites peut-&#234;tre ??? Encore pire, elles se d&#233;roulent
 toutes plus ou moins dans le m&#234;me univers, l&#224; o&#249; sur PS3 & Xbox 360 on trouve de
 tout, du cartoon, du s&#233;rieux, du SF, de l'heroic fantasy, du FPS, de la course, etc.

Et encore pire, ces suites ne sont m&#234;me pas de r&#233;elles &#233;volutions niveau gameplay. A part la
 maniabilit&#233; qui a chang&#233;, le gameplay est identique, pas de moteur physique, online embryonnaire, 
IA sommaire, m&#234;me m&#233;canique de jeu, bref, ces suites ne sont que des redites dans la plupart des
 cas.

Les deux blockbusters actuels de la Wii ? Zelda et Resident Evil 4. Deux jeux aussi disponibles
sur Gamecube avec une qualit&#233; tout &#224; fait identique... Y a comme un probl&#232;me.

En cumulant les blockbusters actuels avec les blockbusters futurs, on se retrouve avec la m&#234;me
 ludoth&#232;que que la Gamecube (et en moins riche car les titres multis ne peuvent pas &#234;tre port&#233;s
sur Wii vu la diff&#233;rence de puissance), agr&#233;ment&#233;e de party games.

L'erreur de Nintendo a juste &#233;t&#233; de ne pas avoir su, une fois de plus, capter l'attention
des d&#233;veloppeurs. Car un d&#233;veloppeur s'il veut donner libre cours &#224; son imagination, il
 cherche de la puissance, quelque chose qui le bridera pas et ne le limitera pas. Un
 support qui s'adaptera &#224; lui et non pas lui qui devra s'adapter au support. Or la Wii
 propose tout l'inverse.

Ton exemple de pote hardcore, oui, je comprend, et moi aussi j'ai pass&#233; des heures
sur la Wii. Une bonne trentaine d'heures m&#234;me. Mais une fois l'effet fra&#238;cheur pass&#233;,
on se rend compte qu'on est ultra limit&#233;, et qu'il vaut mieux acheter un Gamecube &#224;
cette heure ci, qui propose plus de jeux, aussi bien faits, et autrement plus vari&#233;s.


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juillet 2007)

> Je vais me l'acheter aujourd'hui
> 
> Mais perso chez moi c'est dans des grandes surfaces qu'on vend les jeux vid&#233;o pas les cr&#233;meries :s


Tu nous en diras des nouvelles 

Par ailleurs, qui a achet&#233; Mario Strikers Super Charged Footbal? (histoire d'&#233;changer des codes wii  )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Je n'ai pas de console, je ne joue pas sur mon mac.
Pourtant, j'ai eu l'occasion de tester la Wii et j'ai failli l'acheter.
J'ai plein de collègues et de potes dans le même cas (certains ont fini par l'acheter, d'autres non).

Je me tâte toujours pour la Wii, mais je n'achèterais ni PS3, ni Xbox - pour pleins de raisons, la principale étant que, ayant déjà un ordi, je ne vois pas pourquoi je mettrais de l'argent dans un truc dont je me servirais peu et qui ne m'apportera rien de plus que l'ordi que j'ai déjà.
Les collègues et potes dans le même cas : pareil.

Et si comparer la Wii et les autres consoles était à côté de la question tout simplement parce qu'elles n'ont pas vraiment le même public ?

Après, que Nintendo se foute de la gueule du monde en ressortant les mêmes jeux que sur ses "vieilles" consoles, peut-être...
Mais est-ce mieux "en face" ?
A voir les pubs pour les jeux qui sortent sur les autres consoles, le néophyte que je suis ne voit toujours que le même que six mois plus tôt avec de plus beau graphismes, alors...

Non ?


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et si comparer la Wii et les autres consoles était à côté de la question tout simplement parce qu'elles n'ont pas vraiment le même public ?


J'acquise à 100% 

Par ailleurs, à quels jeux as-tu joué?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> J'acquise à 100%
> 
> Par ailleurs, à quels jeux as-tu joué?


Le tennis.

J'ai trouvé ça super marrant, facile à prendre en main et pile poil dans ce qu'il me faut : un jeu rapide, facile où je peux m'amuser sans être obligé de passer une heure d'affilée dessus et sans avoir des réflexes de guépard et sans multitudes de combinaisons de touches à mémoriser...
Un jeu jouable, quoi.

A lire les posts précédents, je me revois à la fac, en plein débat autour de jeux de courses de voiture, essayant d'expliquer à un acharné que, moi, les jeux avec 200 paramètres à gérer et l'usure des pneus qui est prise en compte avec réalisme, ça me fait chier...

Attentes différentes / public différent.

Après, peut-être, effectivement, qu'on s'en lasse vite, je ne sais pas.
Et il n'est pas impossible que la Wii soit finalement un mauvais calcul pour Nintendo : perte du public classique "console" pour les raisons évoquées par BioSS plus haut et succès éphémère sur un public de "joueur occasionnel" comme moi qui joueront un peu avec et finiront par la mettre au placard sans avoir acheté plus d'un jeu ou deux.
Possible.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> (...)
> 
> L'erreur de Nintendo a juste &#233;t&#233; de ne pas avoir su, une fois de plus, capter l'attention
> des d&#233;veloppeurs. Car un d&#233;veloppeur s'il veut donner libre cours &#224; son imagination, il
> ...



C'est vrai que le co&#251;t de d&#233;veloppement d'un titre "Next Gen" ne bride en rien les d&#233;veloppeurs...

...Et si la puissance &#233;tait seule directrice quant au choix d'une plate-forme, la Xbox (1) aurait eu un pl&#233;biscite monstrueux. Jusqu'&#224; preuve du contraire les limitations de la PS2 ne l'ont jamais handicap&#233;es, ni au niveau des ventes, ni au niveau des d&#233;veloppeurs. Ils s'y sont pli&#233;s, point barre. La seule chose qui leurs importe c'est le parc install&#233; et rien d'autre. Donc ta th&#233;orie...


----------



## BioSS (31 Juillet 2007)

Si la seule chose qui comptait &#233;tait le parc install&#233;, alors les d&#233;veloppeurs
ne d&#233;velopperait sur aucune des next-gen et feraient des jeux uniquement
pour les old gen.


----------



## ederntal (31 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Des jeux auxquels on s'attend (Mariokart & co)



Un contre exemple: Paper Mario Wii qui est une TUERIE d'originalité. C'est beau, fun et nouveau!


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Si la seule chose qui comptait était le parc installé, alors les développeurs
> ne développerait sur aucune des next-gen et feraient des jeux uniquement
> pour les old gen.



Un seul mot: Multi-portage.


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2007)

_bon, je crois qu&#8217;il est temps de rappeler &#224; tous le titre du fil : _Nintendo Wii : partagez vos impressions ! _Pour lequel il s&#8217;agit, apr&#232;s essai, prise en main ou longue p&#233;riode d&#8217;utilisation, de faire part de son sentiment &#224; propos de la console ou d&#8217;un jeu. En aucun cas de d&#233;battre sur les strat&#233;gies commerciales de la marque Nintendo ou sur ses m&#233;rites ou d&#233;fauts en comparaison avec les autres consoles.

Comme je ne vais pas me faire suer &#224; ouvrir un fil dans _le comptoir _pour &#231;a, je vous invite &#224; bien int&#233;grer l&#8217;esprit du sujet initial.

Sinon, sachez que ma m&#233;thode d&#8217;extinction des _flame _se fait &#224; grands coups de pied au cul.

Voil&#224; voil&#224;&#8230; j&#8217;embrasse pas : je pique !
_


----------



## dadoo113 (31 Juillet 2007)

je l'ai achetée à sa sortie, avec Zelda, wii play, et Need for Speed.

Les 2 premiers sont géniaux (wii play à plusieurs c'est trop marrant, et tout le monde peut/veut y jouer, garçon, fille, joueurs ou pas... meme les parents !)

NFS m'a déçu par contre, pas assez maniable, donc pas assez accessible.... mais le concept de la wii est super, la wiimote est bien gérée par la console, et y'a de quoi se marrer !

je ne sais pas si la HD apporterait qqchose, car finalement le réalisme serait un frein à l'enfantillage créé par tous les jeux "à la con" de Nintendo que j'ADORE


----------



## bebert (31 Juillet 2007)

dadoo113 a dit:


> NFS m'a déçu par contre, pas assez maniable, donc pas assez accessible...



Bonjour, peux-tu m'en dire un peu plus sur NFS ? J'ai hésité à l'acheter à cause de ça justement. Comment on conduit une voiture avec la wiimote ?


----------



## dadoo113 (31 Juillet 2007)

bebert a dit:


> Bonjour, peux-tu m'en dire un peu plus sur NFS ? J'ai hésité à l'acheter à cause de ça justement. Comment on conduit une voiture avec la wiimote ?



y'a plusieurs "mode" : 
* par défaut tu tiens la wiimote à l'horizontal, et tu l'inclines un peu comme si la wiimote était l'axe d'un volant : pas gérable du tout car c'est très (trop?) sensible)
* tu as un mode "wiimote+nunchunk" : la wiimote devient alors une sorte de pédale d'accélérateur, tu l'inclines vers le bas (comme si tu mettais pieds au plancher) et ça accelère, tu la releve et ça freine et le nunchunk sert à tourner via le joystick.

le 2ème mode est gérable, agréable, mais moins plaisant qu'avec une manette normale, peut etre est-ce une question d'habitude... enfin je trouve que la wiimote est moins bien exploitée dans ce jeu, 

le jeu devrait proposer le 1er mode, mais avec la possibilité de régler la sensibilité...
sinon le jeu (hormis les controles) est bien fait, et ça reste un NFS, moi je les aime ces jeux grace à la partie tuning qui est très réussie !

j'espère que ça t'aura donné un avis sur le jeu !


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Juillet 2007)

Pour les jeux de voiture, syt&#232;me 3, un &#233;diteur anglais, compte d&#233;velopper le gran turismo pour wii. Ils ont une licence avec ferrari :love:
Source

Sans compter Mario Kart Wii :love: :love: :love:

Quelqu'un a essay&#233; Excite Trucks?  (&#231;a l'air fun, mais j'ai peur qu'on s'en lasse vite)


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Juillet 2007)

bebert a dit:


> Bonjour, peux-tu m'en dire un peu plus sur NFS ? J'ai hésité à l'acheter à cause de ça justement. Comment on conduit une voiture avec la wiimote ?



Deux vidéos qui te montre comment on joue. 

Vidéo avec Nunchuk et sans Nunchuk


----------



## dadoo113 (31 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Pour les jeux de voiture, sytème 3, un éditeur anglais, compte développer le gran turismo pour wii. Ils ont une licence avec ferrari :love:
> Source
> 
> Sans compter Mario Kart Wii :love: :love: :love:
> ...



excite trucks est très drole à plusieurs... et moyen en solo... comme les mariokart et autres jeux de voiture "fun"


----------



## stefdefrejus (31 Juillet 2007)

Salut.

La Wii me plaît, elle m'amuse. Elle est venue remplacer ma GameCube il y a peu.
Pour Excite Truck : je l'ai pas trouvé folichon. Au début c'est marant il faut débloquer les circuits et les voitures (une journée). Après on essaye d'améliorer ses records, puis on laisse tomber. Le jeu est plus marrant à 2, mais en solo je le trouve léger. Toutefois ça reste fun de temps en temps.
Wii Sports : enfin un jeu dont on ne se lasse pas. Perso je m'amuse comme un gosse à chaque fois. C'est fun, c'est convivial (pas 20 millions de combinaions de touche à apprendre), ... tout le monde s'amuse.

@BioSS : un des (gros) avantages de la Wii : c'est qu'elle est TOTALEMENT rétro compatible avec la GameCube. En gros j'ai une pile de jeu GC. Quand j'ai envie de jouer, je glisse le disque dans ma Wii, une manette une carte mémoire et c'est parti. Donc 2 consoles en une, avec en plus la connectivité _online_.

Donc oui la Wii est une très bonne console à mon goût. Je ne suis pas un hardcore gamer, mais je m'amuse .. les graphismes de la PS3 ou de la 360 ne m'attirent pas.


----------



## yzykom (31 Juillet 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> [youtube]_iYBmAVuBns[/youtube]
> 
> Cela valait bien un d&#233;terrage de sujet.



Il a l'air bien, cet accessoire.  

Je verrais bien des jeux de simulation pour faire du ski, du surf, du roller, du skate, etc, pour aller avec le Wii_Fit_.  

( ... ou tout autre v&#233;hicule farfelu &#171; &#224; la Nintendo &#187; )


Pour No&#235;l ?


----------



## iota (5 Août 2007)

Salut.

J'ai la Wii depuis le premier jour et je m'&#233;clate toujours autant avec.
Un de mes derniers jeux est Mario Striker Charge, tr&#232;s sympa, tr&#232;s arcade, sans prise de t&#234;te avec un mode online simple et efficace.

J'attends Mario Galaxy avec impatience qui semble r&#233;volutionner le jeu de plateforme.



BioSS a dit:


> L'erreur de Nintendo a juste &#233;t&#233; de ne pas avoir su, une fois de plus, capter l'attention des d&#233;veloppeurs. Car un d&#233;veloppeur s'il veut donner libre cours &#224; son imagination, il cherche de la puissance, quelque chose qui le bridera pas et ne le limitera pas. Un support qui s'adaptera &#224; lui et non pas lui qui devra s'adapter au support. Or la Wii
> propose tout l'inverse.


La Wii est tellement d&#233;laiss&#233;ee par les d&#233;veloppeurs que c'est la console Next-Gen avec le plus d'exclusivit&#233;s en pr&#233;paration.

@+
iota


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> La Wii est tellement délaisséee par les développeurs que c'est la console Next-Gen avec le plus d'exclusivités en préparation.
> 
> @+
> iota



C'est plutôt du _Current-Gen_ maintenant.


----------



## LeProf (5 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Il a l'air bien, cet accessoire.
> 
> Je verrais bien des jeux de simulation pour faire du ski, du surf, du roller, du skate, etc, pour aller avec le Wii_Fit_.



+1

Je l'ai achet&#233; d&#232;s sa sortie et c'est ma seconde console apr&#232;s la ps1 (cela remonte &#224; bien loin).
J'en suis tr&#232;s content, m&#234;me si j'y joue pas souvent (ancien hardcore gamer, j'essaie de ne pas replonger no-life ), car elle profite &#224; toute la famille et surtout le fiston de 8 ans, qui s'&#233;clate avec ses potes du m&#234;me &#226;ge: il suffit qu'il y en ai un qui la d&#233;couvre et qui y joue, pour le voir squatter tous les jours &#224; la maison   !!

Mon opinion: le positionnement marketing de la wii est compl&#232;tement diff&#233;rent de la ps3 ou de la xbox, et ne vise pas le m&#234;me public...d'ailleurs, nitendo l'avait bien annonc&#233;...

Je ne comprends donc pas pourquoi certains s'obstinent encore &#224; vouloir la comparer avec les 2 autres grosses boiboites....


----------



## iota (5 Août 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Cet argument me fera toujours rire.


D'un côté, tu nous annonces que Nintendo n'a pa réussi à attirer les développeurs avec la Wii, de l'autre elle a énormément de titres exclusifs en préparation. Mon argument n'est peut être pas parfait, mais a au moins le mérite d'exister...  
Les développeurs vont là où il y a de l'argent à se faire, ce n'est pas plus compliqué que ça.

J'en resterais là sur le sujet 

@+
iota


----------



## BioSS (5 Août 2007)

Le fait d'avoir des exclusivit&#233;s ne veut pas dire que les d&#233;veloppeurs s'int&#233;ressent
&#224; la plateforme. Si la Wii a beaucoup d'exclusivit&#233;s, c'est juste parcequ'elle est totalement
inadapt&#233;s aux jeux conventionnels, la plupart des tentatives de portage se sont r&#233;v&#233;l&#233;es
catastrophiques, de Splinter Cell &#224; Need for Speed.

Et encore, on parle d'opus current gen. Car les opus next-gen ne sont tout simplement pas adaptables sur Wii vu la puissance requise. C'est pour cette raison que sur Wii il n'y aura pas Resident Evil 5 mais Resident Evil UC, c'est pour cette raison qu'il n'y aura pas Soul Calibur IV mais Soul Calibur Legends. Et non pas parceque les d&#233;veloppeurs ce sont dit "et si on faisait une super nouvelle exclu sur Wii" ? La plupart de ces exclus sont des spin-off ou des jeux moyens (Red Steel), bref rien d'excitant. Les seules vraies exclus de la Wii sont les jeux Nintendo, qui eux sont synonyme d'une certaine qualit&#233;. Je pense &#224; Zelda, Super Smash Bros, Mario Galaxy, etc.


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Août 2007)

La Wii commence à devenir vraiment intéressant :love:

avec les bombes tel que Super Smash Bros Brawl, Mario Galaxy ,  Guèitar Hero 3 , Dance Dance Revolution, Space Channel 5 for Wii , (mais je veux aussi un Shenmue sur Wii T__T)


----------



## Vincedu13 (8 Août 2007)

A moi de donner mon avis pour la Wii :

Achetée dés la sortie avec Wii Sports, Zelda, et NFS + nunchuk pour jouer à plusieurs.
La console est vraiment esthétique, rien à dire, on branche, on allume, cest réactif.

Mes avis sur les jeux que jai eu :

Zelda 10/10
Une tuerie !!!  Les graphismes sont beaux, la maniabilité excelle avec la wiimote et le nunchuk, on est plongé dans un univers merveilleux, bref que du bon !

NFS 7/10
Au début jai tout simplement détesté. Puis je suis allé dans les options de contrôle et là avec la wiimote en guise daccélérateur / frein et le nunchuk pour tourner, ça devient assez intuitif.
Bref même si jattends de pied ferme un Burnout, ce NFS est réussi pour un premier jeu de caisse !

WarioWare 7/10
Vous êtes seul, vous aimez Nintendo, lesprit décalé, vous allez ladorer. 5 heures puis le mettre de côté.
Vous avez une vie sociale, des amis, alors prenez le car une fois le mode solo terminé, il est possible de jouer à 12 (avec 1 seule wiimote oui oui cest possible) et là y a de quoi séclater !

Rayman 8/10
Décalé également, on simerge dans un monde dingue entouré de lapins plus crétins les un que les autres.
De bons mini jeux vraiment amusants seuls ou à plusieurs et surtout un plus par rapport à Warioware, on peut battre ses propres records aux mini jeux.

Entrainement cérébral 8/10
Jy ai peu joué mais à 8 avec les amis à plusieurs cest génial.
On fait 2 équipes des garçons contre les filles, ou bien couples contre couples, ou encore parents contre enfants, 
Les mini jeux sont simplistes mais savèrent parfois difficiles. Bref assez sympa surtout pour son prix.

RE4 9/10
Je nai pas aimé les précédents volets mais là avec la wiimote le jeu prend une toute autre dimension et on est vraiment dans le jeu.
Les graphismes sont beaux, les zombies sont moches, la durée de vie semble longue, on a le choix de pas mal darmes,  Vraiment bien.

Marvel Ultimate Alliance 8/10
Un jeu que je naurais jamais acheté et on men fait cadeau.
La 1ère heure de jeu est longue, toujours les même décors, mais on se fait aux commandes.
Puis arrive un amis qui se joint à vous, de nouveaux paysages, et un choix immense de super héros, avec chacun leurs propres caractéristiques.
Donc bien en solo comme à plusieurs.

Voilà en gros cette Wii me correspond, jy joue quand jai un petit moment 15 à 30 minutes.
Ou un samedi entier quand ma copine nai pas là ! 
Et en soirée apéro ou diner, on finit toujours par lallumer.

Et surtout, le prix global de la console comme des jeux ma beaucoup attiré, et même si les graphismes dépassent à peine la NGC, et bien le plaisir est là, bien présent !!!
Puis avec larrivée des blockbusters comme Mario Kart, Mario Paper, Metroid, Smash Bross, , on ne peut que se réjouir !


----------



## Agrippa II (24 Juillet 2008)

Je relance ce fil sur la Wii.
J'ai acquis il y a quelques semaines la console de Nintendo. Et je dois dire qu'elle me plaît chaque jour un peu plus. 
Je l'ai choisi en âme et conscience. Je recherche une plateforme de  salon qui ne soit pas un "ordinateur bis". Si c'est pour jouer à Oblivion, Command and Conquer sur un MAc ou PC puis y rejouer sur une console après je ne vois pas l'intérêt.....
Bien sûr que la Wii n'est pas une machine offrant des graphismes énormes. Mais cette console passe sur toutes les TV, pas besoin d'un équipement HD.
De plus on peut y jouer aisément entre ami(e)s en famille à tous âges.
J'ai Mario Galaxy et Zelda pour les jeux "solos" (j'avais REV IV mais je l'ai revendu, non pas qu'il soit mauvais bien au contraire, mais parce que je l'avais fini).
Pour le solo et le multi je possède Mario Kart et Mario et Sonic aux JO. J'ajoute Wii Sport et je dois dire que c'est de bonnes parties de rigolade et d"amusement.
Alors oui les décors sont peut-être enfantins, oui les jeux ne sont pas hyper réalistes, mais je préfère un Mario coloré à un jeu hyper réaliste .........
La Wii est une console avec un certain esprit (qui d'ailleurs n'est pas sans rappeler celui d'Apple).
D'ailleurs je compte également acquérir la petite DS car là aussi il y a eu quelque chose de novateur.
Pour résumer la Wii c'est un concept de jeu, de vie, une console familiale une console pour les amis.
Voilà mon point de vue.
Nicolas


----------



## toys (4 Décembre 2008)

j"ai mal aux épaules.

la wii a deja eu sa dose de j aime ou j'aime pas.

les jeux alors; j'aime pas worm's les fous de se jeux serons déçu je pense qu'ill'on sortie un peut trop tôt du coup il est pas fini.

super monkey ball est une horreur j'ai presque vomi.

par contre mario kart , mario party  

et mon petit chouchou s'est soul calibur il est énorme mais il fait mal au bras.


----------



## BioSS (4 Décembre 2008)

Heu tu sais que tu peux jouer assis tranquillement sans te fatiguer ? 
Sinon c'est sûr que tu vas finir avec l'épaule en miette.



Agrippa II a dit:


> Bien sûr que la Wii n'est pas une machine offrant des graphismes énormes. Mais cette console passe sur toutes les TV, pas besoin d'un équipement HD.



C'est l'inverse. Cette console ne passe pas sur toutes les TV car sur une télé HD l'aliasing est insoutenable.
Les consoles capables de HD en revanche, passent aussi bien sur une télé ancienne qu'une télé récente.


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Heu tu sais que tu peux jouer assis tranquillement sans te fatiguer ?
> Sinon c'est sûr que tu vas finir avec l'épaule en miette.
> 
> 
> ...



Pas la peine d'attaquer la Wii sur tous les fronts Hein


----------



## toys (4 Décembre 2008)

tu peut pas quand tu joue a soulcalibur legende ou alors s'est pas drole


----------



## Museforever (6 Décembre 2008)

J'ai possédé une Wii pendant 6 mois. Mes impressions :

à plusieurs certains jeux sont vraiment marrants (Wii Sport, Mario Football, Lapins Crétins ...).

Tout seul, il y a des perles : Zelda, RE4, Metroid Prime .... heu bah j'en vois pas d'autres en fait.

La Wii est vraiment faite pour les casuals gamers, mais même moi qui ne suis pas accro, franchement à la fin j'en avais marre pour plusieurs raisons :

-Après une journée de boulot, on ne peut pas pas se vautrer dans son canapé devant la console, on est tout le temps obligé de gigoter
-Certains jeux sont excellents, mais il y en a trop peu. Il y a peu de jeux sur lesquels on accroche, c'est vraiment son gros point faible. La plupart, on y passe une heure ou deux, après c'est lassant.
-On se rend compte assez rapidement que la Wiimote est limitée et qu'il suffit de la bouger dans tous les sens pour que ça marche.


J'ai revendu ma Wii au profit d'une Xbox 360, et je ne le regrette vraiment pas. En effet, il y a beaucoup plus de très BONS jeux que sur Wii. Et les graphismes sont vraiment excellent, rien à voir avec la Wii. Et puis la manette est très agréable à prendre en main, et on peut se vautrer dans la canapé ...
Enfin, le Xbox Live est excellent, jouer en ligne est un vrai plaisir.

La Wii, c'est marrant à jouer chez des potes ou à se faire prêter, mais si on compte jouer un peu sérieusement c'est à éviter pour moi. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, c'est marrant au début, voir révolutionnaire, après c'est lassant.


----------



## toys (6 Décembre 2008)

s'est peut comme sa qu'elle a été créé je pense une "console" pas une "con seul" je dit pas sa pour toi. 

s'est ni plus ni moins qu'un jeux de société vidéo je suis sur qu'il vons nous sortir un jeux de plateaux avec des gages pour aller dessus tu auras des pompes a faire ou des équilibres ...

sa me plairais bien comme truc. perso je joue rarement seul (sauf mario et soulcalibur)

et même a ses jeux je préfaire les mode 2, 3 ou 4 joueurs.


----------



## BioSS (6 Décembre 2008)

Déjà fais des efforts pour écrire c'est difficile de décrypter tes messages.
Ensuite si t'es prêt à claquer 250&#8364; + wiimotes juste pour te divertir, ça fait cher.

Sachant que le divertissement, n'importe quel media en est capable, même un Télé 7 Jours, c'est pour ça que je vois pas l'intérêt de payer au prix fort juste pour faire du Sudoku ou du bowling. Non, le divertissement, c'est le degré le plus bas du jeu vidéo. En revanche, seul le jeu vidéo et la littérature sont capables d'offrir *l'immersion*. C'est le vrai c&#339;ur du jeu vidéo, son but est de te sortir de ta réalité, et de plonger dans des mondes à part, des histoires à part, avec des objectifs, et des quêtes et des problèmes différents de ta vie de tous les jours. Le jeu vidéo autorise des possibilités qui dépassent ce que tu peux faire en vrai. Quel est l'intérêt de reproduire ce que peux faire là, maintenant ? Je sais pas si tu as vu, mais des projets comme Heavy Rain, Fahrenheit, Bioshock, Motorstorm, sont de véritables expériences qu'on ne trouve nulle part ailleurs. C'est unique. Faire des pompes, jouer au bowling à plusieurs, rien ne t'empêche de le faire sans passer par le jeu vidéo, pour moins cher, et avec de meilleures sensations.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Déjà fais des efforts pour écrire c'est difficile de décrypter tes messages.
> Ensuite si t'es prêt à claquer 250&#8364; + wiimotes juste pour te divertir, ça fait cher.
> 
> Sachant que le divertissement, n'importe quel media en est capable, même un Télé 7 Jours, c'est pour ça que je vois pas l'intérêt de payer au prix fort juste pour faire du Sudoku ou du bowling. Non, le divertissement, c'est le degré le plus bas du jeu vidéo. En revanche, seul le jeu vidéo et la littérature sont capables d'offrir *l'immersion*. C'est le vrai c&#339;ur du jeu vidéo, son but est de te sortir de ta réalité, et de plonger dans des mondes à part, des histoires à part, avec des objectifs, et des quêtes et des problèmes différents de ta vie de tous les jours. Le jeu vidéo autorise des possibilités qui dépassent ce que tu peux faire en vrai. Quel est l'intérêt de reproduire ce que peux faire là, maintenant ? Je sais pas si tu as vu, mais des projets comme Heavy Rain, Fahrenheit, Bioshock, Motorstorm, sont de véritables expériences qu'on ne trouve nulle part ailleurs. C'est unique. Faire des pompes, jouer au bowling à plusieurs, rien ne t'empêche de le faire sans passer par le jeu vidéo, pour moins cher, et avec de meilleures sensations.


P*tain, foutre au même niveau la littérature et le jeux vidéo c'est fort.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> P*tain, foutre au même niveau la littérature et le jeux vidéo c'est fort.


Ah mais ce mec est très fort, on le sait depuis longtemps maintenant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais ce mec est très fort, on le sait depuis longtemps maintenant.


Perso, y'a qu'une seule chose qui compte, c'est ma safrane. Le reste, littérature et console de jeux c'est peau de zob.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Perso, y'a qu'une seule chose qui compte, c'est ma safrane. Le reste, littérature et console de jeux c'est peau de zob.



Ah... T'es pas du genre à t'agiter la manette devant la télé?...


----------



## Museforever (6 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Déjà fais des efforts pour écrire c'est difficile de décrypter tes messages.
> Ensuite si t'es prêt à claquer 250 + wiimotes juste pour te divertir, ça fait cher.
> 
> Sachant que le divertissement, n'importe quel media en est capable, même un Télé 7 Jours, c'est pour ça que je vois pas l'intérêt de payer au prix fort juste pour faire du Sudoku ou du bowling. Non, le divertissement, c'est le degré le plus bas du jeu vidéo. En revanche, seul le jeu vidéo et la littérature sont capables d'offrir *l'immersion*. C'est le vrai cur du jeu vidéo, son but est de te sortir de ta réalité, et de plonger dans des mondes à part, des histoires à part, avec des objectifs, et des quêtes et des problèmes différents de ta vie de tous les jours. Le jeu vidéo autorise des possibilités qui dépassent ce que tu peux faire en vrai. Quel est l'intérêt de reproduire ce que peux faire là, maintenant ? Je sais pas si tu as vu, mais des projets comme Heavy Rain, Fahrenheit, Bioshock, Motorstorm, sont de véritables expériences qu'on ne trouve nulle part ailleurs. C'est unique. Faire des pompes, jouer au bowling à plusieurs, rien ne t'empêche de le faire sans passer par le jeu vidéo, pour moins cher, et avec de meilleures sensations.



Je suis entièrement d'accord. C'est comme jouer aux jeux de sports ou aux jeux de société (en jeux vidéos) j'ai jamais compris l'intérêt. Pourquoi ne pas en faire en vrai ?

Quand je joue à un jeu j'aime bien me plonger dedans. Genre Gears of War 2, j'aime me cacher derrière un bloc de béton, dérouiller des méchants, faire des roulades entre 2 balles et m'en sortir de justesse après avoir découpé le dernier locuste avec ma tronçonneuse. T'as l'impression d'être un héros par moment et c'est ça l'intérêt du jeu vidéo, de te plonger dans un univers et te faire ressentir des choses !

Malheuresement, avec la Wii c'est rarement possible, à part peut-être dans Zelda ou Metroid Prime. Et puis ceux qui trouvent que c'est débile ou qu'on le met au niveau de la littérature, le cinéma c'est pareil je vous signale. Y'a pas que les livres pour nous faire rêver !


----------



## toys (7 Décembre 2008)

si je part dans votre cas je ne joue que rarement au jeux vidéo de guerre la par contre je te jure  une bonne heures de lazert ball ou de paint ball sa fait du bien. pour ce qui est des jeux vidéo s'est clair que s'est moins bien qu'un vraix booling ou une vrai course de karting mais après si tu veux te tappé du kart a 2h du mat s'est chaud et puis s'est cher ses truc.  booling plus karting en gros 22 euros par personne je compte pas l'essance pour  y  aller (je suis un campagnard) pour on vas dire 8 personnes 176 euros boom en deux soirée t'es retable.

bien sur pas au niveaux des sensations mais juste pour le côté fun et collectif d'une console (même ma copines joue a mario kart avec moi) .


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> C'est comme jouer aux jeux de sports ou aux jeux de société (en jeux vidéos) j'ai jamais compris l'intérêt. Pourquoi ne pas en faire en vrai ?


 Parce que le sport c'est fatigant.



Museforever a dit:


> Genre Gears of War 2, j'aime me cacher derrière un bloc de béton, dérouiller des méchants, faire des roulades entre 2 balles et m'en sortir de justesse après avoir découpé le dernier locuste avec ma tronçonneuse.


Pourquoi ne pas le faire en vrai? :rateau::love:


----------



## toys (7 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WIrLBDyKnew&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WIrLBDyKnew&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Museforever (7 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> si je part dans votre cas je ne joue que rarement au jeux vidéo de guerre la par contre je te jure  une bonne heures de lazert ball ou de paint ball sa fait du bien. pour ce qui est des jeux vidéo s'est clair que s'est moins bien qu'un vraix booling ou une vrai course de karting mais après si tu veux te tappé du kart a 2h du mat s'est chaud et puis s'est cher ses truc.  booling plus karting en gros 22 euros par personne je compte pas l'essance pour  y  aller (je suis un campagnard) pour on vas dire 8 personnes 176 euros boom en deux soirée t'es retable.
> 
> bien sur pas au niveaux des sensations mais juste pour le côté fun et collectif d'une console (même ma copines joue a mario kart avec moi) .



Mais ce n'est pas comparable du tout, Mario Kart tu te lances des trucs dans la gueule et tout, tu fera jamais ça en vrai !

Mais c'est ce que je dis, la Wii c'est marrant à plusieurs, mais tout seul c'est très vite lassant. Et à plusieurs, ça va de de temps en temps, mais je pense qu'on puisse passer autant de temps sur Mario Kart que sur Halo 3 sur le Live par exemple ...

La Wii pour moi est vraiment une console de casual. Et au fait, du bowling + kart à 22 euros j'aimerai en trouver moi !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Parce que le sport c'est fatigant.



Il faut savoir choisir son sport: la pétanque avec le pack de bière et la bouteille de ricard à portée de main c'est très agréable à pratiquer.


----------



## toys (7 Décembre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> Et au fait, du bowling + kart à 22 euros j'aimerai en trouver moi !



s'est que t'a pas les bon plant viens a clisson ou a nantes karting 10 euros les 10 tour (1,20 le tour si t'es rapide) et bowling a 8 euros les deux parties avant 18 heures. (je viens de vérifier mes tarrif).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

@ toys:
J'arrive pas à comprendre comment on peut faire autant de fautes d'orthographes en si peu de mots, surtout que safari dispose d'un correcteur automatique. Tu fais exprès d'écrire si mal? Tu prends plaisir  à rendre tes propos illisible?

Si t'es dyslexique, j'ai rien dit, mais sinon, fais un effort nom de dieu, c'est effroyable de devoir te lire.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais ce mec est très fort, on le sait depuis longtemps maintenant.



Ton ami on dirait à lire les commentaires sur son profil .


----------



## BioSS (7 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> P*tain, foutre au même niveau la littérature et le jeux vidéo c'est fort.



Ton analyse est fausse. J'ai juste dis que seuls le jeu vidéo et la littérature possèdent une telle capacité d'immersion. Lire, ou jouer, sont des activités qui font abstraction quasi totale de l'environnement, de l'heure, de la situation actuelle. On est immergé, absorbé dans l'&#339;uvre. Voilà leur point commun. Ensuite je vois pas en quoi un média est supérieur ou inférieur à un autre, comme tu le sous-entends. Ils proposent tous des expériences qui ne sont en rien comparables. Il est également stupide de comparer sur la même échelle de valeur les jeux vidéo et le cinéma ou le cinéma et la littérature voir même la musique et le cinéma. Ca n'a rien à voir. Donc ce serait sympa qu'au lieu de faire du bashing stupide, tu t'appliques d'abord à interprêter correctement.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Ton analyse est fausse. J'ai juste dis que seuls le jeu vidéo et la littérature possèdent une telle capacité d'immersion. Lire, ou jouer, sont des activités qui font abstraction quasi totale de l'environnement, de l'heure, de la situation actuelle. On est immergé, absorbé dans *l'&#339;uvre*. Voilà leur point commun. Ensuite je vois pas en quoi un média est supérieur ou inférieur à un autre, comme tu le sous-entends. Ils proposent tous des expériences qui ne sont en rien comparables. Il est également stupide de comparer sur la même échelle de valeur les jeux vidéo et le cinéma ou le cinéma et la littérature voir même la musique et le cinéma. Ca n'a rien à voir. Donc ce serait sympa qu'au lieu de faire du bashing stupide, tu t'appliques d'abord à interprêter correctement.



Je confirme, et en plus tu insistes. 

Le jeu video une &#339;uvre d'art? Non mais on va où là?


----------



## BioSS (7 Décembre 2008)

Le jeu vidéo est le média qui nécessite le plus d'artistes pour la conception. Des acteurs en voix off, des sound designer, des 2D artists, des 3D artists, des Lightning artist, des character designer, des level designer, des game designer, il y a même des vibration artists qui s'occupent du feeling des vibrations pour te faire ressentir ce qu'il se passe. Après le problème c'est la narration, on manque sérieusement de vrais scénaristes, le problème c'est qu'un bon scénariste ne créera pas forcément une histoire autour de laquelle le gameplay est intéressant à jouer.

Et si tu ne crois pas à l'art en tant que jeu vidéo, je pense que t'as jamais du jouer à Ico, Okami ou Shadow of the Colossus, qui ne peuvent que laisser pantois, le souffle coupé par tant d'onirisme. Bref si le sujet te dépasse évite de le dénigrer.


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Décembre 2008)

Pour revenir à la Wii, je joue en ce moment à Okami.
Quelle merveille!!
Tous ceux qui l'ont raté sur PS2 doivent absolument y jouer, la musique est exceptionnelle, le design n'en parlons pas :love: .

Il ne faut pas hésiter!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Le jeu vidéo est le média qui nécessite le plus d'artistes pour la conception. Des acteurs en voix off, des sound designer, des 2D artists, des 3D artists, des Lightning artist, des character designer, des level designer, des game designer, il y a même des vibration artists qui s'occupent du feeling des vibrations pour te faire ressentir ce qu'il se passe. Après le problème c'est la narration, on manque sérieusement de vrais scénaristes, le problème c'est qu'un bon scénariste ne créera pas forcément une histoire autour de laquelle le gameplay est intéressant à jouer.
> 
> Et si tu ne crois pas à l'art en tant que jeu vidéo, je pense que t'as jamais du jouer à Ico, Okami ou Shadow of the Colossus, qui ne peuvent que laisser pantois, le souffle coupé par tant d'onirisme. Bref si le sujet te dépasse évite de le dénigrer.


Tu es incroyable. 2 posts, 2 fois désagréable : tu ne prends même pas le soin de te retenir. 
Sur le premier post je ne suis qu'un idiot qui a mal compris tes propos, et sur le second je suis dépassé par le sujet i.e trop stupide pour comprendre le sujet. 

A ta décharge, puisque tu as toujours raison, il est normal que ce soit moi qui me plante. Il est vrai aussi que si ces posts avaient été écrit par quelqu'un d'autre, un bon gros rouge bien placé aurait suffit. Je vais d'ailleurs de ce pas retourner à mes vieilles habitudes. 


Sérieusement, t'y crois à ces conneries de "vibration artists"? Mizou mizou était un vibration artist. Tu vois un peu le niveau là? 

Et puis fais-moi plaisir, ne confonds pas les techniciens et les artistes, c'est pas pareil.


----------



## BioSS (7 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu es incroyable. 2 posts, 2 fois désagréable : tu ne prends même pas le soin de te retenir.
> Sur le premier post je ne suis qu'un idiot qui a mal compris tes propos, et sur le second je suis dépassé par le sujet i.e trop stupide pour comprendre le sujet.
> 
> A ta décharge, puisque tu as toujours raison, il est normal que ce soit moi qui me plante. Il est vrai aussi que si ces posts avaient été écrit par quelqu'un d'autre, un bon gros rouge bien placé aurait suffit. Je vais d'ailleurs de ce pas retourner à mes vieilles habitudes.
> ...



Oui oui des techniciens, va leur dire...
Ecoute, c'est toi qui est complètement désagréable.
Tu n'as aucun argument : "le jeu vidéo c'est pas de l'art faut pas déconner" et c'est à moi de le prouver. Un peu facile non ? Elle est où ton argumentation ? Explique quelle distinction fait du cinéma un art et pas le jeu vidéo ? A part ton inculture, qui expliquerait d'une ta position, et de deux ton absence totale d'argumentaire, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu irais dire que le jeu vidéo n'est qu'un divertissement. En tout cas, pas sans explications derrière. Puis tu te permet de bouler rouge comme à ton habitude depuis deux ans, juste avec un smiley. Un type qui se ramène en pleine discussion, crache sans argument, et s'en va comme ça, désolé ça passe pas.

Simple question : Les OST des jeux sont de l'art. Les scènes cinématiques des jeux sont de l'art. Les graphismes ont une grosse part artistique (avec storyboard, concept art, etc... Si tu dis non, va jouer à God of War ou Shadow of the Colossus et reviens faire un tour). Et réduire les artistes du jeu vidéo à des techniciens, alors qu'un character designer c'est pareil sur un film ou dans un jeu, c'est vraiment honteux de ta part. La technique n'est pas antagoniste à l'art. Voir des types comme le "Fire designer" de Far Cry 2 qui a bossé 2 ans juste pour représenter les flammes dans la savanne et leur propagation, ce n'est pas rien. Bref, donc si tous ces éléments séparés appartiennent au domaine artistique, pourquoi leur ensemble ne constituerait pas une forme d'art ? J'attends une réponse digne de ce nom.


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Décembre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> Mais ce n'est pas comparable du tout, Mario Kart tu te lances des trucs dans la gueule et tout, tu fera jamais ça en vrai !


[DM]x7lni3_mario-kart-remi-gaillard_fun[/DM]

Heu... T'es sûr ?


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Oui oui des techniciens, va leur dire...
> Ecoute, c'est toi qui est complètement désagréable.
> Tu n'as aucun argument : "le jeu vidéo c'est pas de l'art faut pas déconner" et c'est à moi de le prouver. Un peu facile non ? Elle est où ton argumentation ? Explique quelle distinction fait du cinéma un art et pas le jeu vidéo ? A part ton inculture, qui expliquerait d'une ta position, et de deux ton absence totale d'argumentaire, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu irais dire que le jeu vidéo n'est qu'un divertissement. En tout cas, pas sans explications derrière. Puis tu te permet de bouler rouge comme à ton habitude depuis deux ans, juste avec un smiley. Un type qui se ramène en pleine discussion, crache sans argument, et s'en va comme ça, désolé ça passe pas.
> 
> Simple question : Les OST des jeux sont de l'art. Les scènes cinématiques des jeux sont de l'art. Les graphismes ont une grosse part artistique (avec storyboard, concept art, etc... Si tu dis non, va jouer à God of War ou Shadow of the Colossus et reviens faire un tour). Et réduire les artistes du jeu vidéo à des techniciens, alors qu'un character designer c'est pareil sur un film ou dans un jeu, c'est vraiment honteux de ta part. La technique n'est pas antagoniste à l'art. Voir des types comme le "Fire designer" de Far Cry 2 qui a bossé 2 ans juste pour représenter les flammes dans la savanne et leur propagation, ce n'est pas rien. Bref, donc si tous ces éléments séparés appartiennent au domaine artistique, pourquoi leur ensemble ne constituerait pas une forme d'art ? J'attends une réponse digne de ce nom.



Tu devrais lire ceci.


----------



## Pat1763 (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour ma part, j'utilise la Wii tous les jours ou presque... Et pourtant, je suis loin d'être un gamer. :rateau:

Mon utilisation à 102,97% (au moins) : la Wii Fit. 

Mon score à ce jour (en 8 mois) : - 13 kgs. 

Mon souhait : un renouvellement de l'interface : entendre les mêmes commentaires depuis 8 mois, cela finit par être légèrement lassant...


----------



## Matt82 (15 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je confirme, et en plus tu insistes.
> 
> Le jeu video une uvre d'art? Non mais on va où là?



On y va justement, avec Miyamoto décoré l année derniere 
Franchement le cinéma est un art ? avec les merdes en boite d Hollywood. 

pas mal de jeux vidéos sont bcp plus intéressants qu un film ou qu un bouquin. Et je serai R-A-V-I que l image du jeu vidéo soit redorée en ce sens. 
certains jeux sont de vértiables oeuvres oniriques...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Décembre 2008)

De tous les arts de bases, le jeux vidéo reste le moins accessible. C'est normal qu'il est une réputation bien moins noble. La Wii a eu le mérite d'ouvrir le genre à de nouveaux publics. Et quoiqu'on pense sur la qualité de la plupart des titres de la console, il restera qu'il y aura d'avantage de joueurs après elle qu'avant.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

La vulgarisation a ses limites&#8230;
J'ai le même avis quant à la campagne switch d'Apple quand on voit ce que ça nous a amené ici.


----------



## Matt82 (15 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> De tous les arts de bases, le jeux vidéo reste le moins accessible. C'est normal qu'il est une réputation bien moins noble. La Wii a eu le mérite d'ouvrir le genre à de nouveaux publics. Et quoiqu'on pense sur la qualité de la plupart des titres de la console, il restera qu'il y aura d'avantage de joueurs après elle qu'avant.



Il n y a qu a aller voir le post "ca cause de consoles..." et les deceptions que la Wii a amené pour pas mal d entre nous...


----------



## BioSS (15 Décembre 2008)

Un reportage intéressant sur le jeu vidéo est passé sur M6. On y voyait d'ailleurs les "studios" marocains d'Ubi Soft où ils recrutent n'importe qui, lui font subir une formation en un an au lieu de trois minimum, et leur font faire des sprites et des menus toute la journée pour les jeux Wii, DS, et téléphone portable. Ca montre parfaitement les problèmes qu'amène la popérisation de ce média, qui avant n'était qu'une industrie de passionnés. Maintenant, on fait de la daube pour la console la plus vendue en délocalisant les studios vers des pays à la main d'&#339;uvre moins chère, mais infiniment moins qualifiée. Peu importe : ce nouveau public, peu exigeant, s'en contente.


----------



## toys (15 Décembre 2008)

encore une fois tout dépend se que tu cherche dans une console. les graphisme de ouf moi je m'en bat les COUI********E.

je cherche du plaisir du fun et me fendre la geule avec mes potes.

il est sur que si tu cherche du graphisme de fou un truc ou tu t'enferme tout seul dans ton écrant se n'est pas une WII qu'il te faut mais une ps3 ou un truc comme sa avec un écran lunette et tous se qui suit.


----------



## Matt82 (15 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> encore une fois tout dépend se que tu cherche dans une console. les graphisme de ouf moi je m'en bat les COUI********E.
> 
> je cherche du plaisir du fun et me fendre la geule avec mes potes.
> 
> il est sur que si tu cherche du graphisme de fou un truc ou tu t'enferme tout seul dans ton écrant se n'est pas une WII qu'il te faut mais une ps3 ou un truc comme sa avec un écran lunette et tous se qui suit.


Moi aussi, mais la logitheque de la Wii est devenu ridicule. 
Il y a eu Zelda, Metroid Prime, Mario Kart, Mario Galaxy... et c est tout 
Ou sont donc passées toutes les promesses à la sortie de la Wii ???? (celui qui me repond DTC.... :rateau 
Du plaisir, du fun, j en prends pas avec Wii Fit ou autre Wii sports. Je me fendais bcp plus la gueule avec Warcraft II en 1996... Wii Sports c est de la poudre aux yeux et ca marche si bien que ca en est consternant. 

Pour des graphismes de fou, pas besoin de PS3, la Wii en a suffisamment dans le ventre MP3 nous l a montré. C est les developpeurs qui ont un baobab dans la main. Retourne sur GameCube, regarde RE4 ou Baten Kaitos, ou encore Tales of Symphonia... La Wii est capable de mieux que ça donc elle peut se defendre en graphismes.

L argument "_je cherche du fun_" n est pas terrible. Les autres ils cherchent quoi ? A se fairech*** devant leur ecran ???
La Xbox360 et la PS3 ne m ont pas convaincu, la Wii m a decu et a fini sur eBay en periode de rupture, 350 euros la Wii nue, moi j applaudis


----------



## BioSS (15 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> encore une fois tout dépend se que tu cherche dans une console. les graphisme de ouf moi je m'en bat les COUI********E.



C'est aussi stupide que d'aller au cinéma et de se dire "moi la qualité des acteurs je m'en fous" ou "j'en ai rien à faire de la bande-son". 




toys a dit:


> je cherche du plaisir du fun et me fendre la geule avec mes potes.



Moi, je cherche du relou du chiant et me faire chier avec mes potes.




toys a dit:


> il est sur que si tu cherche du graphisme de fou un truc ou tu t'enferme tout seul dans ton écrant se n'est pas une WII qu'il te faut mais une ps3 ou un truc comme sa avec un écran lunette et tous se qui suit.



C'est tellement plus simple de stéréotyper. Apprécier les graphismes, c'est apprécier le jeu vidéo. Le jeu vidéo est un ensemble, de son, d'image, de sensations, de personnages, et si l'un des éléments n'est pas à la hauteur, c'est l'ensemble de l'&#339;uvre qui en prend un coup. Comme un livre mal écrit, comme un film mal cadré, comme une musique mal mixée. Il est stupide de faire abstraction d'un composant ou d'un autre. Surtout qu'apprécier les graphismes ne veut pas dire ignorer le reste, loin de là. Un &#339;il critique sur la prestation graphique sera aussi intransigeant sur le reste qu'un &#339;il lambda, et souvent plus même. Pour terminer, j'ai eu toutes les dernières consoles les moins puissantes, la PSone étant moins puissante que la N64 et la PS2 étant moins puissante que la GC et la Xbox. Alors le discours sur les graphismes, très peu pour moi.


----------



## Matt82 (15 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Moi, je cherche du relou du chiant et me faire chier avec mes potes.


La Wii est faite pour toi, avec un BON jeu genre WiiFit ou Sports Island 
OK je sors


----------



## BioSS (15 Décembre 2008)

Le reportage en question sur le studio marocain d'Ubi, à partir du dernier quart.

http://www.jeuxvideo.tv/internaute/reportage-m6-jeux-video-270834.html

Formation de marocains en un an au lieu de trois
Jeux sans ambition pour grand public peu exigeant
550&#8364; / mois au lieu de 2000&#8364; en france

Et le passage sur le jeu "Bienvenue chez les chti's"   
Bénéfice deux fois supérieur au coût de production... hallucinant l'arnaque...


----------



## toys (15 Décembre 2008)

bioSS tu ne comprend vraiment que se que tu veux comprendre.

lors se que je dit que le graphisme je m'en fou je veux juste te rappelé qu' a la grande époque des 486DX (et oui du windose) on se faisait des parties de stunt un jeux de voiture en cube mais que j'ai du y passé 4 heures tous les soir avec mes potes. 

même si un jeux n'est pas des plus beaux et des plus raffiné dans la musique mais que s'est drôle et qu la gestion a 4 joueurs est simpa oui je prend.

les trois quart du temps je coupe le son de ma télé pour joué au jeux vidéo et je me met une bande son perso hatebreed sur du mario kart sa donne un coté poussif je trouve.

et quand on joue avec des potes je te jure que se n'est pas la qualité du dessin que l'on cherche mais bien a foutre une paté a nos concurrent.

je clos la la discution avec toi car tu me semble un peut obtu pour admettre les idées des autres.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Décembre 2008)

Non mais Bioss n'a pas entièrement tort. 





toys a dit:


> encore une fois tout dépend se que tu cherche dans une console. les graphisme de ouf moi je m'en bat les COUI********E.
> 
> je cherche du plaisir du fun et me fendre la geule avec mes potes.
> 
> il est sur que si tu cherche du graphisme de fou un truc ou tu t'enferme tout seul dans ton écrant se n'est pas une WII qu'il te faut mais une ps3 ou un truc comme sa avec un écran lunette et tous se qui suit.


C'est quoi cette manie de dire qu'un jeu avec des graphismes pourrit est forcément plus fun qu'un jeu bien réalisé??? :mouais:
C'est véritablement stupide, ce n'est pas parce qu'un jeu a des graphismes très travaillé qu'il n'a pas un gameplay tout aussi développé à côté, c'est même très souvent le contraire. Les graphismes sont dans 80% du temps le premier signe visible d'un jeu qui a de l'intérêt, qui est fun. 
Mais oui, avec la Wii certains ont tendance à dire que les jeux pourris graphiquement sont un gage d'un gameplay de qualité. 
Tous les meilleurs jeux de la Wii sont ceux qui ont les graphismes les plus avancées pour la console. Ils restent moins beaux que la concurrence sur PS3, mais très soigné et travaillé pour la plateforme. C'est bizarre tu dis que la Wii est plus fun pourtant il est communément admit que Metroid Prime, Mario Galaxy ou Okami sont ses meilleurs jeux, et pas ceux dont les graphismes ont totalement été baclé parce que ce qui compterait c'est le gameplay. 
Ca c'est ce qu'ont réussit à te avaler certains éditeurs peu scrupuleux, qui ont enfoncé la porte entrouverte par Nintendo quand ils ont avancé que les graphismes étaient secondaires. C'est le principal reproche qu'on peut faire à cette Wii, elle a permit aux mauvais éditeurs de surfer sur l'amalgame qu'ils ont crées chez les joueurs, elle a démocratiser les mauvais jeux sans aucun investissement qui peuvent désormais librement avancer d'être fun et de qualité, même si ils sont repoussant.  Il y a 3-4 exemples *MAXIMUM* de jeux merveilleux qui montrent que des graphismes quelques peu obsolète peuvent donner naissance aux titres les plus funs du moment. Tous le reste, ce sont des escroqueries lancé par des opportunistes qui se font un fric de fou en surfant sur l'essai transformé par un nombre de jeux qui se comptent sur les doigts d'une main. Je met quiconque ici au défi de me citer plus de 5 jeux sortit ces 6 derniers mois qui sont des références questions fun mais qui ont des graphismes nettement arriéré. 


			
				Bioss a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi stupide que d'aller au cinéma et de se dire "moi la qualité des acteurs je m'en fous" ou "j'en ai rien à faire de la bande-son".


Pas tout à fait, notre ami dit plutôt que parce que la qualité de la mise en scène est lamentable, ça signifie forcément que le scenar est passionnant.   A contrario un film bien monté sera forcément un navet. 

Toys, les anciens jeux des vieilles consoles avec des graphismes qui te paraissent aujourd'hui mauvais, mais nous amusent tous énorméments, sont des jeux qui a leur époque ont tous été des références sur le plan graphiques. Leurs éditeurs a leurs époques respectives ont tous investit des fortunes dans leurs moteurs graphiques, ce qui fait qu'aujourd'hui, même si leur travail est dépassé, ils restent des références. 
Maintenant pareil, cite moi 5 jeux qui sont sortit avec des graphismes dépassé pour leurs époques respectives sur lesquelles on s'éclatent toujours aujourd'hui.


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2008)

Ça vous arrive de lire les autres ?!...
Et de vous relire ?!...


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça vous arrive de lire les autres ?!...
> Et de vous relire ?!...



 je suis pas sur 
je quitte ce tradada s'est une discution de sourd.:rateau::hein:


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

Moi je retourne jouer à DOOM ultimate en attendant, le 16 bits y a que ça de vrai, mais bon j'entends déjà les médisants, j'ai pas trop le choix avec mon gma 950, et je ne pourrais même pas leur donner tort :rateau:


----------



## BioSS (16 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> je suis pas sur
> je quitte ce tradada s'est une discution de sourd.:rateau::hein:



Ok donc à chaque fois qu'on te met face à ta propre argumentation tu préfère esquiver vers une autre direction ou carrément quitter le plateau. So easy. Ton discours sur les graphismes n'a aucun sens, désolé. Et je crois que tout le monde ici cherche à s'éclater avec ses amis, tu crois que quoi ? que j'ai envie de les inviter juste pour leur montrer la texture du sol dans LittleBigPlanet ? Un peu de logique.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Ok donc à chaque fois qu'on te met face à ta propre argumentation tu préfère esquiver vers une autre direction ou carrément quitter le plateau. So easy. Ton discours sur les graphismes n'a aucun sens, désolé. Et je crois que tout le monde ici cherche à s'éclater avec ses amis, tu crois que quoi ? que j'ai envie de les inviter juste pour leur montrer la texture du sol dans LittleBigPlanet ? Un peu de logique.



Roh mais c'est un old school et puis c'est tout, chacun son truc, il faut pas tout prendre au pied de la lettre. Dans le fond je pense comme lui, tout comme au ciné, dès que le budget dépasse tant de millions de dollars, qu'ils réunit le casting de stars, bah généralement je sais que ça va être une daube et je vais pas le voir, j'irai la plupart du temps chercher des films alternatifs, pas marketés à outrance, des films fait pas faits par des blouses blanches en laboratoire.

En plus, c'est vrai que moi qui suis aujourd'hui un vieux ex gamer, accro à l'époques, nes - super nes - megadrive - amiga 500 - coregraphx - ps1, et bien oui je trouvais que les jeux étaient plus intéressants quand ils étaient limités. Alors oui ok c'est vrai qu'à l'époque c'était le must technique, n'empêche qu'on savait qu'on pouvait toujours faire mieux, du coup l'imagination galopait, limite tu étais obligé de faire le bruit de la voiture parce que le son c'était pas trop ça quand même. Aujourd'hui, je suis bluffé par les réalisations, mais je joue 10 minutes, 1h maxi et je m'emmerde grave.

Après, je tire pas de conclusions, et ça m'empêchera pas de me payer une PS3 d'occaz quand ça vaudra plus rien, mais je comprends qu'on puisse être rebuté par ces productions cinématographiques qui ressemblent complètement à des blockbuster américains.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> je suis pas sur
> je quitte ce tradada s'est une discution de sourd.:rateau::hein:


Non non reste, on t'avance nos arguments, on t'a tous relis 3 fois, le moindre des respects est de te réexpliquer si tu n'as pas été capable de le faire la première fois.
Autant je ne suis pas vraiment un partisan des anti-wii, autant ton discours sur les graphismes est un pur délire, tu mélange tout, les époques, les plateformes.

@tirhum: Toys dit que des jeux old school sont bien plus fun que des jeux graphiquement sublime datant de notre époque. Je suis d'accord, mais je lui demande de se rappeller que ces vieux jeux auxquelles ont rejoue aujourd'hui (maro kart) était hier les plus beaux titres toutes plateforme confondu. Alors les citer pour dire que les graphismes importe peu, ça n'a aucun sens, les developpeurs de ces jeux n'ont jamais dévellopper leur jeux dans l'idée qu'ils pouvaient se permettre d'utiliser des techniques graphiques obsolète. Ce dont Bioss et moi parlons est du million de titre toutes plateformes confondu qui surf sur l'argument que Toys nous donne, pas des vieux jeux old gen.


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2008)

Ah !...
Je parlais de consoles ?!...


----------



## BioSS (16 Décembre 2008)

Le problème surtout, c'est que les pompes à fric qui sortent sur Wii et sur DS ne sont certainement pas des jeux d'auteur pour reprendre la comparaison dans le cinéma. Il s'agit de jeux fabriqués au rabais par les plus gros studios du monde, c'est bien pire que du blockbuster de cinéma, c'est du feuilleton bas de gamme, du téléfilm polar produit pour faire de l'audience avec des moyens misérables. C'est vraiment donner à manger aux grand public avec de la bouse, et c'est une attitude que je trouve scandaleuse. On peut amuser le grand public avec de la qualité, et LittleBigPlanet est à ce titre sans doute ce qui se fait de mieux.

Si toys cherchait vraiment des "jeux d'auteurs", il ferait mieux de se tourner vers autre chose que la Wii qui propose les jeux les plus marketés de la terre et sans réelle personnalité. Les développeurs indé font en plus souvent l'effort de porter leur création sur Mac :

*World of Goo*
http://2dboy.com/games.php

*Penumbra*
http://www.frictionalgames.com/penumbra/

*Gish*
http://www.chroniclogic.com/index.htm?gish.htm

ou encore

*Aquaria*
http://www.ambrosiasw.com/games/aquaria/

Ca c'est des jeux indépendants, et c'est autrement plus personnel et intéressant que la daube produite par Ubi Soft pour les consoles Nintendo.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

J'acheterai une Wii quand y'aura Postal dessus :love:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> Je parlais de consoles ?!...


Le seul message que j'ai lus de te part est ta remarque sur le fait qu'on ne lit pas les posts des gens. Le fait est que je ne me suis jamais addressé à toi, parce que je n'ai pas vus tes messages. Je répondais à Toys, c'est pour ça que je l'ai cité au début de mon message, et que je t'ai expliqué pourquoi ton dernier commentaire était quelques peu décalé. Ne nous demande pas de lire correctement les messages des autres quand tu balance des généralités sans dire à qui elles sont destinés, et de quel sujet elles parlent, on n'est pas censé deviné ni avoir une connaissance de ce qui s'est dit sur les 8dernières pages.  En général je dis en début de post à qui je m'adresse. Désolé si tu as crus que je te répondais, c'était pas le cas..  Parce que ce qu'on explique à Toys répond parfaitement à ce qu'il a écrit.

@Bioss: Mais c'est toujours le même problème avec les consoles de Nintendo, seul une ou deux firmes savent exploités leurs consoles. Le gameplay de la wii fait que ce résultat était courru d'avance, aucun éditeur autre que Nintendo n'a l'habitude de penser des jeux pour un truc pareil, résultat même les grosses productions se ratent. (The force unleashed Wii par exemple) Depuis la N64, les seules jeux qui m'ont vraiment marqué sur les consoles nintendo, ce sont ceux édité soit par Nintendo, soit par Rare. (+ Rogue Leader, mais je ne me rappel plus du nom de son éditeur...:rateau A chaque fois il y a une raison différente qui explique ce phénomène, mais c'est toujours la même histoire. Une fois passé les Mario, Zelda, et Metroid Prime, y'a plus que 1 ou deux jeux qui se valent sur leur plateforme.


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2008)

Ces "généralités", comme tu dis, sont destinées à tout le monde...
Vous ergotez chacun dans votre coin et campez sur vos positions, sans écouter lire vos "interlocuteurs"...
Ce n'est pas une conversation...
C'est moi qui suis "décalé" à essayer de vous lire... 



Atlante a dit:


> Désolé si tu as crus que je te répondais, c'était pas le cas..


?!...





Atlante a dit:


> (...)
> @tirhum:  ...
> (...)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Décembre 2008)

Oui les "(...)" sont très jolie, mais la citation exact est:


			
				Atlante a dit:
			
		

> @tirhum: Toys dit que des


Il me semble clair que j'ai écris que j'eclaircissais pour toi ce que tu ne semblais pas avoir comrpis dans ma réponse à *Toys*. Sinon je ne t'aurais pas parler de lui.  Mais j'ai jamais cité aucune de tes idée sur le monde des consoles, pour la simple et bonne raison que je n'en ai lu aucune.
Franchement y'a moyen d'éviter ces remarques générales destiné à tous le monde.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Franchement y'a moyen d'éviter ces remarques générales destiné à tous le monde.


C'est vrai que sur un forum publique c'est un peu déplacé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'acheterai une Wii quand y'aura Postal dessus :love:



T'as vu le film, mon Jipé?... :love::style:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as vu le film, mon Jipé?... :love::style:



Nan mais j'ai hâte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan mais j'ai hâte



C'est une daube!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est une daube!



Incroyable!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Incroyable!



Ben oui...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

'tain mais c'est la Wii des bêtes, ici !

Kikikifait Mabrouk ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben oui...



Comme quoi...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai que sur un forum publique c'est un peu déplacé


Mais!


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Oui les "(...)" sont très jolie*s*, mais la citation exact*e* est:
> 
> Il me semble clair que j'ai écris que j'*é*claircissais pour toi ce que tu ne semblais pas avoir com*pri*s dans ma réponse à *Toys*. Sinon je ne t'aurais pas parl*é* de lui.  Mais j'ai jamais cité aucune de tes idée*s* sur le monde des consoles, pour la simple et bonne raison que je n'en ai lu aucune.
> Franchement y'a moyen d'éviter ces remarques générales destiné*es* à tous le monde.


Tu n'as donc pas lu ma remarque...
Je ne désirais pas un "éclaircissement" sur l'opinion de Toys, suffit de lire ce qu'il a écrit...
Je vous dis (à tous) qu'on a du mal à vous lire, chacun étant dans son "p'tit coin"...
L'impression de voir deux équipes jouer... mais pas sur le même terrain...
Comprends-tu ?!...
Si je suis là, c'est pour lire; j'aimerais bien me payer une console un de ces quat'...
Je n'ai donc pas d'idée préconçue sur cette console; alors ne me dis pas que tu n'as pas lu mes posts, c'est normal !...
Je ne vais pas poster alors que je ne connais pas cette console !...
Je voudrais juste pouvoir SUIVRE ce fil, sans avoir besoin d'un décodeur pour relier les posts !...
C'est dur à comprendre ?!...





Atlante a dit:


> (...)
> Franchement y'a moyen d'éviter ces remarques générales destiné*es* à tous le monde.


Caliméro ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Si je suis là, c'est pour lire; j'aimerais bien me payer une console un de ces quat'...


 
Je n'ai pas de console non plus, j'ai essayé la Wii chez des potes, le jeu idiot avec les lapins crétins - c'est sympa, mais j'ai des doutes sur l'intérêt à long terme (surtout vu le prix) - et je me demande aussi si le plaisir de jouer n'est pas autant lié à la convivialité d'une soirée entre potes qu'à ce fameux "gameplay" dont ils parlent ici.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain mais c'est la Wii des bêtes, ici !
> 
> Kikikifait Mabrouk ?



Ah nan, Mabrouk c'était dans 30 millions d'Amiga.


----------



## BioSS (16 Décembre 2008)

C'est à vous de voir si vous êtes prêts à assumer 250&#8364; pour la console phare des produits sous-développés et à l'intérêt limité (en dehors des sempiternelles licences de qualité Nintendo qu'on bouffe depuis 15 ans), ou si vous avez un sens critique même dans les loisirs. Dans ce cas, il y a toutes les chances que la Wii vous déçoive en dehors de son aspect convivial. Surtout qu'à côté la Xbox coûte 50&#8364; moins cher pour trois fois plus de jeux de qualité.

Mais êtes-vous prêt à passer du temps pour apprivoiser les jeux complexes ou pas ? C'est la question qui faut se poser. Si vous n'avez aucun background de gamer, prenez une Wii, je pense qu'effectivement c'est ce qui vous frustrera le moins. Avec le temps vous vous mettrez sans doute à regarder ensuite ce qui se fait à côté, et là, la comparaison n'est jamais en sa faveur.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de console non plus, j'ai essayé la Wii chez des potes, le jeu idiot avec les lapins crétins - c'est sympa, mais j'ai des doutes sur l'intérêt à long terme (surtout vu le prix) - et je me demande aussi si le plaisir de jouer n'est pas autant lié à la convivialité d'une soirée entre potes qu'à ce fameux "gameplay" dont ils parlent ici.



Nan mais Lapin Crétin c'est tout pourri, le seul intérêt c'est de s'amuser entre potes (et encore, quand j'y joue, comme par hasard c'est pas des vrais potes), c'est bien que tu t'en sois rendu compte en tout cas !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Décembre 2008)

Merci de corriger mes fautes, non le premier message que j'ai lu de ta part était une remarque de deux lignes, injustifiable, incompréhensible et je te l'ai dis en long et en large au fil de mes 3 derniers postes. Fin du débat, je ne te suis pas, et tu n'as rien apporté au débat ces deux dernières pages mise à part de l'irronie, et du grand foutage de gueule.  J'ai rien contre toi, mais je crois qu'il y a gros malentendu. 
Pardonne moi, ton dernier post je l'ai véritablement survolé, je n'ai pas cliqué sur ce thread pour continuer sur cette voie outre-mesure. Elle est épuisée, et tu te lance dans une voie detestable: à savoir tu n'apporte rien sur le fond mais tu te fout de notre gueule sur la forme.  Mais ça arrive à tous le monde, ton discours sur la mauvaise lecture des messages, je l'ai tenus à Bioss dans un autre thread. Je ne me permettrais donc pas de juger.  

@Bioss: Je suis en train de jouer à Metroid Prime sur Wii, c'est une expérience extraordinaire à vrai dire, je m'amuse plus que sur MGS IV pour le moment.  C'est dommage que seulement 3 ou 4 jeux n'arrivent à atteindre un niveau pareil, par contre il n'y a aucune différence graphique par rapport au premier épisode Gamecube. C'est également regrettable, même si le jeu est magnifique, ça n'aurait absolument pas nuit à l'immersion ou au fun d'avoir plus de puissances sous le capot. J'ai pas mal rejoué à la Wii cette semaine, et quoique j'en dise, si le gameplay est essentiel et prime sur les graphismes, aucun des jeux que j'ai acheté ne me laissera un souvenir impérissable. 
La claque graphique est définitivement indispensable pour faire ressortir un jeu de son époque, d'ailleurs je ne me rappel d'aucun jeu à aucun moment qui a sut me marquer véritablement sans avoir été une merveille visuelle. Que ce soit A link to the past, mario kart, OoT, Halo ou Rogue Leader. Mais c'est dommage, il y a vraiment des perles pures sur Wii, Nintendo aurait peut être du sortir cette console en lieu et place de la gamecube. Là j'aurais pris une claque.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Mais êtes-vous prêt à passer du temps pour apprivoiser les jeux complexes ou pas ?



Nan je crois pas... et pourtant la WII m'attire pas plus que ça. Moi j'aime pas à avoir à lire un manuel de 120 pages pour jouer à un jeu, ou avoir besoin de l'apprivoiser pendant 24h, je veux que ça joue direct, même mal, l'exemple par excellence, l'insupportable... merde j'ai un trou (nan c'est pas le nom du jeu), oh tu vas trouver tout de suite, genre t'es un mec du GIGN, le réalisme poussé à l'extrême, il faut limite aller pisser entre 2 missions et nettoyer son fusil, une horreur, bref c'est vieux tout ça, mais ça avait cartonné, pas chez moi, METAL GEAR voilà j'ai retrouvé.


Après je dis ça, quand il s'agit d'un jeu de Rallye, je suis prêt à y passer des semaines, alors qu'au début tu te dis que tu finiras tjs dernier.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Décembre 2008)

Je comprend tout à fait, j'accroche pratiquement sur aucun jeu, quelques soit sa note, si il faut plus de 15minutes pour comprendre comment ça marche. L'exception est la série des Metal Gear Solid, je suis complètement séduit, mais d'avantage pour l'excellence des scénarios que pour le degré de réalisme atteint (qui me soule pas mal des fois).
Metal Gear Solid II: Sons of liberty m'a donné autant d'émotion qu'un livre de Soljenitsyne ou qu'un film comme le long dimanche de fiançaille. 
Je sais que pour certains ça peut paraitre blasphémer que de comparer un jeu vidéo à des oeuvres aussi monumentales que lourde en conséquences, mais personne n'est parfait, et véritablement les scénario de Kojima peuvent se classer sans rougir aux côtés des plus grands films.
C'est d'ailleurs mon problème avec les Mario et Zelda dorénavant, les premiers que j'ai fais m'ont laissé un souvenir impérissable, mais l'excellence du gameplay ne justifiera pas à mes yeux que je retourne sauver la même conne de princesse tous les 4 ans.  D'un point de vue vidéo-ludique je rate quelque chose, mais bon personne n'est parfait. :rateau: Mais ça se recoupe avec ce que je disais avant, le gameplay ou le fun ne peuvent pas inlassablement faire d'un jeu une légende, il faut aussi un bon scénario et donner une bonne expérience visuelle. Hors Nintendo qui a toujours été HS question scénario, vient désormais de renoncer à la gamme graphisme. J'appelle pas ça un enrenchissement de l'expérience du jeu, c'est pas en poussant à son paroxysme un élément comme le gameplay et en négligeant tous le reste qu'on progresse.


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Merci de corriger mes fautes, non le premier message que j'ai lu de ta part était une remarque de deux lignes, injustifiable, incompréhensible et je te l'ai dis en long et en large au fil de mes 3 derniers postes. Fin du débat, je ne te suis pas, et tu n'as rien apporté au débat ces deux dernières pages mise à part de l'irronie, et du grand foutage de gueule.  J'ai rien contre toi, mais je crois qu'il y a gros malentendu.
> Pardonne moi, ton dernier post je l'ai véritablement survolé, je n'ai pas cliqué sur ce thread pour continuer sur cette voie outre-mesure. Elle est épuisée, et tu te lance dans une voie detestable: à savoir tu n'apporte rien sur le fond mais tu te fout de notre gueule sur la forme.  Mais ça arrive à tous le monde, ton discours sur la mauvaise lecture des messages, je l'ai tenus à Bioss dans un autre thread. Je ne me permettrais donc pas de juger.


Murde...
Je suis anéanti !... 



Faut arrêter la tisane, hein !.... 
(Et de te rayer le casque tout seul...)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Décembre 2008)

Tout à fait, je te renvois le compliment. Je viens ici parler de Wii, de Nintendo, pas tes avis sur la forme de notre débat. (d'ailleurs c'est mon premier message inutile, toi... tu ne peux pas en dire autant)
Simplement, je viens pas dans ce thread pour faire du social. Toi???  Parce que sinon là je vois pas. J'ai pris le train en cours de marche et j'ai pas fais l'effort de me tapper les 8 pages, donc je te donne le bénéfice du doute. Mais bon j'essaie sincérement de comprendre où tu veux en venir, je te le demande, te fais des appels tu pied, et tu n'es pas même foutu de me répondre, tu te fous de ma gueule.


----------



## BioSS (16 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> oh tu vas trouver tout de suite, genre t'es un mec du GIGN, le réalisme poussé à l'extrême, il faut limite aller pisser entre 2 missions et nettoyer son fusil, une horreur, bref c'est vieux tout ça, mais ça avait cartonné, pas chez moi, METAL GEAR voilà j'ai retrouvé..



En même temps MGS c'est ce qui se fait de pire en terme de complexité. Les jeux d'aujourd'hui sont beaucoup moins bruts de décoffrage et galères à appréhender. Ils comportent la plupart du temps une introduction qui fait office de tutorial, et il y a eu énormément d'efforts sur l'ergonomie générale, la réactivité des commandes, le placement des touches, les actions contextuelles.

Pour preuve, réessayer aujourd'hui Tomb Raider ou Silent Hill relève de la grosse prise de tête pour moi alors que j'ai passé ma jeunesse dessus. Ces jeux sont devenus injouables.


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Tout à fait, je te renvois le compliment. Je viens ici parler de Wii, de Nintendo, pas tes avis sur la forme de notre débat. (d'ailleurs c'est mon premier message inutile, toi... tu ne peux pas en dire autant)
> Simplement, je viens pas dans ce thread pour faire du social. Toi???  Parce que sinon là je vois pas. J'ai pris le train en cours de marche et j'ai pas fais l'effort de me tapper les 8 pages, donc je te donne le bénéfice du doute. Mais bon j'essaie sincérement de comprendre où tu veux en venir, je te le demande, te fais des appels tu pied, et tu n'es pas même foutu de me répondre, tu te fous de ma gueule.



Cesse de jouer au posteur parfait et relis :





tirhum a dit:


> Tu n'as donc pas lu ma remarque...
> Je ne désirais pas un "éclaircissement" sur l'opinion de Toys, suffit de lire ce qu'il a écrit...
> Je vous dis (à tous) qu'on a du mal à vous lire, chacun étant dans son "p'tit coin"...
> L'impression de voir deux équipes jouer... mais pas sur le même terrain...
> ...








Bon, en gros si je veux un défouloir avec des jeux succints, je me paye une Wii, c'est ça ?!...


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2008)

mais voilà se que je n'arrivais pas dire apprivoisé des jeux complex!!!

sa se n'est pas ma façon de joué toi tu est un gamer pas moi. je veux pouvoir faire en deux seconde des parties contre mes potes. je veux pas qu'ils passent 3 heures a comprendre comment joué. j'aime le simple si s'est beau t'en mieux si la bande son est éfficasse t'en mieux, mais pour quoi se privé de bon moment juste pour un visuel pourrit ou une bande son de merde. 
j'ai pas envie. la console est un jouet fait pour distraire a chaqu'un  son point de vue sur la façon de se distraire, toi tu veux du rêve ou de l'ultra réel qui t'englobe dans un univers, moi je cherche  rien de spécial j'accroche je garde j'accroche pas je vend (merci ebay).

je suis un fan de worm's depuis le premier, je l'ai achetez sur wii, s'est un enfer pas du tout intuitif trop de mouvement qu'il faut apprendre alors pour quoi le gardé. mais par contre je suis vraiment fan de soul calibur ( on se frite la geule depuis la dream cast avec les potes) avant je jouai avec les pieds (sa m'évitait d'être le winneur a chaque fois) et sur wii je m'amuse toujours avec alors je garde.


les jeux que tu a mis en lien sont très beaux.


----------



## BioSS (17 Décembre 2008)

Ouais mais là tu touches du doigt quelque chose.

Certes on n'a pas envie de passer une heure et demi avant de parfaitement maîtriser un jeu, mais est-ce que les gens maîtrisent parfaitement Wii Sports ou Zelda avant une heure de jeu ? Non. Seul les FPS sont des genres réellements difficiles à appréhender (à cause de la coordination des deux joysticks), mais les FPS sur Wii ne sont pas plus intuitifs, je défie de faire essayer un FPS à ton père et de le voir s'en sortir correctement en moins d'une heure d'entraînement.

Autre chose, ce temps d'adaptation nécessaire pour maîtriser les arcanes du gameplay d'un jeu, c'est peut-être la condition pour que le jeu soit plus riche, forcément, que celui qui s'apprend en 45 secondes. Et je trouve dommage de se couper totalement des jeux dits "complexes" sous prétexte qu'il nécessitent trop d'attention, comme si tu n'allais voir que des comédies au cinéma parceque tu n'as pas à t'impliquer plus que ça à comprendre le scénario et la mise en scène, ce qui compte c'est d'avoir rigolé.

Enfin tu ne te rends pas compte d'une chose, mais c'est à cause des gens qui se comportent comme toi que vous ne récoltez que des jeux de merde (disons-le) sur votre console. Si vous étiez plus exigeants tout en demandant des jeux simples d'accès, vous en auriez. Little Big Planet, si je le te faisais essayer, tu voudrais même plus retourner sur ta Wii. Deux boutons, sauter, s'agripper. N'importe qui peut y jouer en moins de deux minutes, tout le reste du jeu se basant sur des réactions physiques, c'est la logique qui compte, pas l'expertise en maniement de manette. Little Big Planet montre qu'on peut faire un jeu au concept très simple (arriver à la fin d'un niveau en sautant et s'agrippant), tout en étant à la fois complet (création de niveau, partage en online, multijoueur sur le même écran ou en online voir les deux en même temps) et correctement réalisé. Les musiques sont géniales, les niveaux sont géniaux, les graphismes sont à tomber à la renverse, tout donne un sentiment de qualité et d'amour des développeurs pour leur bébé.

Seulement, à vous le public Wii, on peut vous fournir la pire des bouses, du moment que cela vous distrait, ça suffit. Le problème c'est que plus vous faites ça, plus vous encouragez les développeurs à continuer, plus vous avez de jeux de merde mais ultra rentables, et plus vous êtes dégoûtés de votre console qui à part les licences Nintendo n'offre rien de bon, et plus vous êtes la risée de tous les autres joueurs qui ont des jeux bien meilleurs avec du matos au même prix que la Wii. D'ailleurs ça doit rendre fou de se farcir des spin-off comme Soul Calibur Legends ou Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles, qui sont des adaptations vite faites pour la Wii exploitant des licences connues pour se vendre par camions,  alors qu'à côté il y a Soul Calibur IV et Resident Evil 5 qui sont les originaux et qui sont meilleurs dans tous les aspects. En tout cas, je pourrais pas supporter plus de deux secondes de voir les grands classiques continuer sur les consoles concurrentes, pendant que moi je me taperais des dérives de ces licences dont l'unique but est la rentabilité immédiate.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Ouais mais là tu touches du doigt quelque chose.
> 
> Certes on n'a pas envie de passer une heure et demi avant de parfaitement maîtriser un jeu, mais est-ce que les gens maîtrisent parfaitement Wii Sports ou Zelda avant une heure de jeu ? Non. Seul les FPS sont des genres réellements difficiles à appréhender (à cause de la coordination des deux joysticks), mais les FPS sur Wii ne sont pas plus intuitifs, je défie de faire essayer un FPS à ton père et de le voir s'en sortir correctement en moins d'une heure d'entraînement.
> 
> ...


+ 1! Plus le temps passe, plus je me retrouve en accord avec Bioss. Etrange.  En tout cas tu m'avais convaincu pour la PS3, et franchement j'en suis pas déçu. Mais bon pour le moment je profite encore un peu de Metroid Wii.:rateau: Ca devait faire 3 ans que je ne m'étais pas plonger dans le monde du jv comme ça pour tout tester, j'ai même rebranché la 360 lol.


----------



## BioSS (17 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> + 1! Plus le temps passe, plus je me retrouve en accord avec Bioss. Etrange.



Je t'ai jeté un sort   
Non mais tu es d'accord c'est pour une simple raison, c'est parce qu'au début j'étais très incisif, mais je me rend compte qu'il vaut mieux expliquer clairement étape par étape le raisonnement pour se faire comprendre. Et comme, il me semble, ce que je dis relève plus ou moins du bon sens, on peut difficilement être contre, même toys reconnaît qu'il ne veut pas s'impliquer plus que ça dans les jeux et c'est ce qui explique ses choix. Enfin tout me paraît clair pour moi, après ce qui est intéressant c'est de comprendre le pourquoi du comment, pourquoi untel campe clairement pour Nintendo, pourquoi untel a revendu sa Wii...

La guéguerre la plus délicate et la plus stupide est surtout celle entre la Xbox et la PS3 puisque les deux consoles partagent 95% de leur ludothèque en commun, avec quelques exclus de chaque côté. Je vois pas comment on peut être fan de l'une et cracher sur l'autre, ça n'a pas de sens, elles ont toutes deux des défauts énormes (fiabilité, inconfort, vente en kit, et coûts cachés pour la 360, inferior versions, online imparfait, coût d'entrée élevé pour la PS3). Mais globalement elles se valent, c'est surtout une affaire de préférences pour les exclusivités de l'une ou de l'autre.


----------



## Ax6 (17 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'ai la Wii que j'aime bien, avec quelques bons jeux, quelques jeux que je trouve à chier (chacun ses goûts) mais bon, on m'offre une Xbox 360 ou un PS3, je crache pas dessus.

_Qu'importe la console, pourvu qu'on ai l'ivresse ..._ Alfred de Musset


Euuuh nan c'est pas ça​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Je t'ai jeté un sort
> Non mais tu es d'accord c'est pour une simple raison, c'est parce qu'au début j'étais très incisif, mais je me rend compte qu'il vaut mieux expliquer clairement étape par étape le raisonnement pour se faire comprendre. Et comme, il me semble, ce que je dis relève plus ou moins du bon sens, on peut difficilement être contre, même toys reconnaît qu'il ne veut pas s'impliquer plus que ça dans les jeux et c'est ce qui explique ses choix. Enfin tout me paraît clair pour moi, après ce qui est intéressant c'est de comprendre le pourquoi du comment, pourquoi untel campe clairement pour Nintendo, pourquoi untel a revendu sa Wii...
> 
> La guéguerre la plus délicate et la plus stupide est surtout celle entre la Xbox et la PS3 puisque les deux consoles partagent 95% de leur ludothèque en commun, avec quelques exclus de chaque côté. Je vois pas comment on peut être fan de l'une et cracher sur l'autre, ça n'a pas de sens, elles ont toutes deux des défauts énormes (fiabilité, inconfort, vente en kit, et coûts cachés pour la 360, inferior versions, online imparfait, coût d'entrée élevé pour la PS3). Mais globalement elles se valent, c'est surtout une affaire de préférences pour les exclusivités de l'une ou de l'autre.


Ou le refus épidermique d'apporter quelque contribution à la réussite financière de Bill Gates ?

Sérieusement


----------



## Matt82 (17 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> @Bioss: Je suis en train de jouer à Metroid Prime sur Wii, c'est une expérience extraordinaire à vrai dire, je m'amuse plus que sur MGS IV pour le moment.  C'est dommage que seulement 3 ou 4 jeux n'arrivent à atteindre un niveau pareil, par contre il n'y a aucune différence graphique par rapport au premier épisode Gamecube. C'est également regrettable, même si le jeu est magnifique, ça n'aurait absolument pas nuit à l'immersion ou au fun d'avoir plus de puissances sous le capot. J'ai pas mal rejoué à la Wii cette semaine, et quoique j'en dise, si le gameplay est essentiel et prime sur les graphismes, aucun des jeux que j'ai acheté ne me laissera un souvenir impérissable.
> La claque graphique est définitivement indispensable pour faire ressortir un jeu de son époque, d'ailleurs je ne me rappel d'aucun jeu à aucun moment qui a sut me marquer véritablement sans avoir été une merveille visuelle. Que ce soit A link to the past, mario kart, OoT, Halo ou Rogue Leader. Mais c'est dommage, il y a vraiment des perles pures sur Wii, Nintendo aurait peut être du sortir cette console en lieu et place de la gamecube. Là j'aurais pris une claque.



Ah !!!! je m insurge, il est quand même plus beau que le premier du nom, même si on ne prend pas une claque graphique comme pour le premier 
Je le redis, des perles rares il y en a mais pas assez pour justifier l investissement...


----------



## Matt82 (17 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> + 1! Plus le temps passe, plus je me retrouve en accord avec Bioss. Etrange.  En tout cas tu m'avais convaincu pour la PS3, et franchement j'en suis pas déçu. Mais bon pour le moment je profite encore un peu de Metroid Wii.:rateau: Ca devait faire 3 ans que je ne m'étais pas plonger dans le monde du jv comme ça pour tout tester, j'ai même rebranché la 360 lol.


 
+1 aussi 
mais j ai pas encore craqué pour une autre console, j ai pas encore un grand ecran plat... Papa Noel ????  lol


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> je me rend compte qu'il vaut mieux expliquer clairement étape par étape le raisonnement pour se faire comprendre.


 
OK.
Tu viens de vaincre le boss du premier niveau - félicitations !

Fait gaffe à celui du second - il se nomme "J'accepte que d'autres puissent avoir des avis différents du mien sans systématiquement coller des mots méprisants dans les phrases où je parle de ce qu'ils aiment"
Il est super costaud.

Blague à part, je te rejoins sur la cohorte de margoulins attirés par les énormes marges bénéficiaires faisables sur des jeux baclés pour la Wii (j'ai vu aussi le reportage dont tu parlais plus haut, j'ai failli vomir)
Mais, si une autre console connaissait le même succès, tu penses vraiment qu'il en serait autrement ?
Je ne pense pas.


----------



## Matt82 (17 Décembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> OK.
> Blague à part, je te rejoins sur la cohorte de margoulins attirés par les énormes marges bénéficiaires faisables sur des jeux baclés pour la Wii (j'ai vu aussi le reportage dont tu parlais plus haut, j'ai failli vomir)
> Mais, si une autre console connaissait le même succès, tu penses vraiment qu'il en serait autrement ?
> Je ne pense pas.



C est clair, tu as raison. Et je ne pense pas que les developpeurs LOW COST soient uniquement sur des projets Wii... 
Mais bon le JV c est comme toutes les autres industries, ils sont là pour faire de l argent. Après il y a l art et la manière, je suis prêt à craquer 70  dans un jeu dont je me souviendrai encore 10 ans après (Ocarina of Time par exemple, ou encore Castle of Illusion sur Master System). 

60 euros pour repasser son code, jouer avec JP Foucault, ou encore remuer la manette dans tous les sens en faisant croire que ça reproduit fidèlement les mouvements.... 

Mais les jeux de mer*** existent sur tous les supports. On ne parle pas des jeux sur ordi mais y en a aussi des containers complets !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Ca, plus :
Je joue rarement plus de 15 minutes d'affilée.
Plus :
J'aime les jeux hyper simples à prendre en main.
Plus :
La simulation me gonfle (je ne joue pas à des jeux de course de voiture pour faire gaffe à l'usure de mes pneus...)

=

Ma console, c'est mon iPod.

Hé hé.
(Je sens les poils des puristes se hérisser, là)



Et les longs débats sur le thème de "Ma console c'est la mieux parce qu'il y a xxx dessus qui est mon jeu préféré parce que c'est le plus mieux" n'ayant de débat que le nom, je vous laisse.


----------



## Matt82 (17 Décembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et les longs débats sur le thème de "Ma console c'est la mieux parce qu'il y a xxx dessus qui est mon jeu préféré parce que c'est le plus mieux" n'ayant de débat que le nom, je vous laisse.



Dommage, je ne pense pas que ce soit vraiment un débat de personnes bornées. 
La preuve moi j ai plus de consoles  
(Enfin, j ai un iPhone mais je n'ai pas encore mis de jeux dessus, la batterie est suffisamment faible comme ça !)

Pas par conviction, il est vrai qu aucune ne m a convaincu réellement pour cette génération, mais surtout par manque de temps. 
Le JV, c etait bien quand j etais étudiant, célibataire, et ... fauché 
Paradoxal, mais maintenant que j ai des sioux je passe tous mes WE en dehors de chez moi


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Décembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca, plus :
> Je joue rarement plus de 15 minutes d'affilée.
> Plus :
> J'aime les jeux hyper simples à prendre en main.
> ...


L'iPod!! Espèce de troll sans nom qu'est ce que tu fais là, ici, en notre seins, nous gens lucides et objetifs, avec ton lecteur MP3 à la noix qui n'est même pas une vraie console à part entière!!  Tu te crois sur un forum mac ou quoi??  ...

Il est cool le Crash Bandicoot hein? :rateau: J'ai jamais réussi à passer le dernier niveau, l'ordi est très bon tricheur...(je suis en tête jusqu'à la fin du 1er tour après plus rien à faire). Sinon Tunnel, je m'eclate sur les parois en mode facile.


----------



## Charly777 (17 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Ouais mais là tu touches du doigt quelque chose.
> 
> Certes on n'a pas envie de passer une heure et demi avant de parfaitement maîtriser un jeu, mais est-ce que les gens maîtrisent parfaitement Wii Sports ou Zelda avant une heure de jeu ? Non. Seul les FPS sont des genres réellements difficiles à appréhender (à cause de la coordination des deux joysticks), mais les FPS sur Wii ne sont pas plus intuitifs, je défie de faire essayer un FPS à ton père et de le voir s'en sortir correctement en moins d'une heure d'entraînement.



Tout à fait, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. J'ai Call of Futy sur Wii, et bien je suis pas joueur FPS pour 2 sous mais c'est pas intuitif du tout... alors que gears of wars sur bobox c'est nickel. Ce n'est qu'un ressenti de joueur. Allez appuyez sur la croix multi directionnel tout en bougeant la manette... bref je n'ai jamais été convaincu, et quand on sait que le portage a obligé d'augmenté les cibles pour pouvoir viser... 

D'ailleurs, dit au passage, je vais sûrement avoir le pack gears of wars 2 pour Noël... uhuh


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Tout à fait, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. J'ai Call of Futy sur Wii, et bien je suis pas joueur FPS pour 2 sous mais c'est pas intuitif du tout... alors que gears of wars sur bobox c'est nickel. Ce n'est qu'un ressenti de joueur. Allez appuyez sur la croix multi directionnel tout en bougeant la manette... bref je n'ai jamais été convaincu, et quand on sait que le portage a obligé d'augmenté les cibles pour pouvoir viser...
> 
> D'ailleurs, dit au passage, je vais sûrement avoir le pack gears of wars 2 pour Noël... uhuh


On peut te demander de repasser nous livrer tes impressions? :rateau: J'hesite à l'acheter mais mon quotat du mois est atteint avec une PSIII, Metal Gear 3, GTAIV, The Force Unleashed, et Metroid Prime.. Pfff tout ça à cause de Bioss qui m'a fait réflechir sur l'apport de la HD et de la qualité de la PS3.  
Mais je regrette pas, Valkyria est vraiment merveilleux. :rateau: 
J'ai cette xbox 360 depuis sa sortie maintenant, et je ne l'ai toujours pas testé sur des jeux 360, il serait temps que je m'y mette...


----------



## Charly777 (17 Décembre 2008)

Oula, je n'ai joué qu'à Gears of Wars 1, pas le 2. Dès que je l'ai (si je l'ai) je fais un topo, promis. (sur l'autre topic destiné à toutes les consoles  )


----------



## Agrippa II (17 Décembre 2008)

Je dois dire que l'argumentaire de Bioss sur ce fil me plaît plus. Et cela est fort agréable. J'ai fait évoluer ma façon de jouer ces temps-ci. La Wii reste la console pour les soirées entre ami(e)s (Lapins Crétins, Guitar Heros.....). Mais j'avoue avoir succombé à la 360 pour des jeux plus "réalistes". Je m'amuse comme un petit fou sur Gears of War (j'ai pris la 360 avec le PacK Gears of War). (je me garde l'Imac pour des jeux comme Wow ou Starcaft).
Je pense qu'on peut tous évoluer sur nos façons de jouer. La Wii et la 360 (ou PS3) sont pour moi complémentaires.


----------



## BioSS (17 Décembre 2008)

Gears of War 2, je l'ai fait en coop avec un ami, verdict :
Excellent jeu comme prévu, tout est mieux que dans le 1. Vous pouvez vous jeter dessus les yeux fermés.
Par contre les séquences "émotions" dans un jeu pareil, ça sonne faux et ça fait même carrément pitié. 

Atlante : tu devrais chopper la démo de Folklore, tu vas être emerveillé. J'ai pas vu une telle ambiance
depuis longtemps !


----------



## Agrippa II (17 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Gears of War 2, je l'ai fait en coop avec un ami, verdict :
> Excellent jeu comme prévu, tout est mieux que dans le 1. Vous pouvez vous jeter dessus les yeux fermés.
> Par contre les séquences "émotions" dans un jeu pareil, ça sonne faux et ça fait même carrément pitié.
> 
> ...



Je puis ajouter que dans le 1 non plus "l'émotion" est très surfaite. Mais le 1 est vraiment agréable. Le 2 doit être excellent.


----------



## toys (17 Décembre 2008)

t'es vraiment qu'une tête de mule bioSS.

tu n'aime pas la wii je l'ai comprit mais ne crache pas sur les gens qui l'aime.

je suis pas un fan de rock et bien je vais m'écouter mes sceud de hip hop et puis voilà.
essaye juste de faire un peut de place au gens qui ne pense pas comme toi, laisse les vivre sans essayer de les rabaissé et de les les faire changé d'avis. je ne crache pas sur la ps3 et la Xbox, j'ai stopé les console quand le coté siège canapé manette ma lassé. la je redécouvre une console qui me donne envie de joué et d'invité des potes simplement et sans me prendre la tête.

je ne cherche pas plus que sa. toi tu est un accros moi je joue a la console comme si j'allais me faire un risk ou bien que j'allait me faire un uno.


----------



## Matt82 (17 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> t'es vraiment qu'une tête de mule bioSS.
> 
> tu n'aime pas la wii je l'ai comprit mais ne crache pas sur les gens qui l'aime.
> 
> ...



... 
Bon pour l orthographe c est pas ça... :mouais:

Encore une fois, ca montre bien ce que vaut la Wii : un simple jeu de société qu on sort uniquement pour les amis. En solo ca ne tient pas la route. 250 euros pour ça... Non plutot 350 d ailleurs, je prefere un bon Monopoly  (quel plaisir de plumer les gens  )

Et faut arrêter de croire que les autres plateformes ne sont pas funs... Bravo le marketing Nintendo, qui arrive à vous faire croire que Papy qui t apprend le golf à Wii Sport c est plus fun que de jouer à GoW sur XboX360. 

*Tous les joueurs recherchent du fun*, c est vraiment des arguments pourris de dire "_je veux pas me prendre la tête_". On n est plus au temps de *Monkey Island* ou de *Day Of the Tentacle*, là tu en avais pour ton argent des prises de tête à rester coincer sans trouver l enigme. Et on n avait pas les forums pour te debloquer... NOSTALGIE.....  La génération actuelle ne connait pas ces oeuvres, quel gachis !


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2008)

rien , corrigé plus loin!

Bon pour l orthographe *c'est* pas ça... :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> t'es vraiment qu'une tête de mule bioSS.
> 
> tu n'aime pas la wii je l'ai comprit mais ne crache pas sur les gens qui l'aime.
> 
> ...



		 		Avec un "nombril abyssal", ça va être dur.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:
			
		

> *Tous les joueurs recherchent du fun*, c est vraiment des arguments pourris de dire "_je veux pas me prendre la tête_". On n est plus au temps de *Monkey Island* ou de *Day Of the Tentacle*, là tu en avais pour ton argent des prises de tête à rester coincer sans trouver l enigme. Et on n avait pas les forums pour te debloquer... NOSTALGIE.....  La génération actuelle ne connait pas ces oeuvres, quel gachis !


Tout à fait d'accord. 



			
				Toys a dit:
			
		

> t'es vraiment qu'une tête de mule bioSS.


Tout à fait d'accord.  Mais ses avis sont loin d'être mauvais. Je prend les risque de les suivre. J'étais plutôt passé dans le camps des jeux pc pour le peu de temps qu'il me restait à consacrer à cet activité, mais la vérité est que depuis quelques temps presque plus aucun jeu ne m'amusait.

Par contre, je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec l'association "fun/ graphisme médiocre pour l'époque" que tu fais dans tous tes posts. Un excellent jeu comme Mario Kart ne perdrait pas en intérêt à tourner avec des moteurs graphiques similaire à ceux de la PS3. C'est nintendo qui commence à nous sortir ce discour qui pousse à associer un jeu superbe avec l'idée de complexité et de prise de tête! 
Les vieux jeux que tu décris comme géniaux, et qui sont pour toi les symbôles de la non prévalence des graphismes sur le gameplay, ont tous été programmé à l'époque dans l'intention d'en faire des références techniques! Cite moi 5 vieux jeux qui n'ont pas eu des graphismes à la pointe de la modernité à leur sortie et qui ont su révolutionner et marquer le genre! Ca n'a pas de sens de penser à Mario Kart Snes comme preuve que les graphismes n'ont aucune importance, si ces jeux sont encore des références c'est également parce que leurs qualités visuelles les a détâcher de leurs époques.
La Wii n'est pas capable de faire ça. Je répète ce que j'ai déjà écris, mais ce n'est pas en poussant la jouabilité à son paroxysme et en négligeant des pans entier du monde vidéo-ludique qu'on fait avancer l'industrie. 
Nintendo a toujours eu tendance à n'accorder que très peu d'importance aux scénarios, et voilà qu'ils abandonnent les graphismes!  
Quand je joue à un jeu, je m'attend à ressentir des sentiments similaires à ceux que m'apportent la lecture ou le cinéma, et même si les premiers Zelda ou Mario me laisse des souvenir indélibile, je suis incapable de rentrer dans les nouveaux. Je connais l'histoire, et les graphismes ne valent même plus la peine sur Wii de tenter de poursuivre l'aventure. Même si je ne me souviens pas du tout du scénario d'Unreal 2, quelques souvenirs d'images d'effets de lumières me laissent encore rêveur. 

Je suis un fidèle défenseur des jeux nintendo (même si ça ne se voit pas vraiment dans ce thread), mais la Wii n'enrichit pas le monde du jeu vidéo, elle l'appauvrit. J'entend, tu n'aurais pas eu ton bac si tu avais seulement eu 100% en Histoire. Tu as besoin de tout pour produire une avancée, et même si Nintendo pousse le gameplay à son paroxysme (dans quelques jeux), le reste ne suit plus. 

Je te rejoins entièrement par contre quand tu dis que tu as besoin de rentrer très rapidemment dans un jeu pour t'amuser. C'est exactement ce qui m'avait pousser à lâcher entièrement les consôles pour le PC il y a quelques années. D'ailleurs je pense être plus sévère/ intégriste que toi sur le niveau de fun "rapide" que doit apporter un jeu. Je donne rarement plus de 15 minutes à un jeu classique pour me séduire. (cette durée a eu tendance à fortemment diminuer à force d'être confronté à des séries complexes qui demandent des investissements en temps conséquent.) Mais un jeu peut tout à fait te procurer des claques rapides via ses graphismes. D'ailleurs, avancer que le temps de prise en main et le facteur "faible prise de tête" sont plus important pour procurer du plaisir de jeu facilement ne tient absolument pas la route. Le gameplay de la Wii, aussi intuitif soit il, prend plus de temps à te communiquer un quelconque sentiment qu'une image magnifique tiré des plus beaux tableaux des consôles next gen. 

Enfin quoique t'es lu ci dessus, tout dépend de ce que tu cherche dans un jeu vidéo. Si tu est plus sensible au plaisir de sauter d'une plateforme à une autre, ou d'avoir la sensation de tenir une raquette de tennis dans tes mains, alors la Wii est sûrement mieux pour toi. Mais croire qu'elle est la console qui offre les sensations de plaisir de jeu les plus accessibles et rapides est totalement éronné. La PS3 ou la 360 sont tout aussi capable de t'embarquer très rapidemment dans des mondes tout aussi agréable que la Wii. Après libre aux lecteurs de continuer à m'insulter en message privé, mais c'est ce que je pense (toys ne l'a pas fait je précise, et d'ailleurs, je le remercie ).


----------



## BioSS (18 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Après libre aux lecteurs de continuer à m'insulter en message privé.



Ah toi aussi


----------



## toys (18 Décembre 2008)

ha une personne qui réfléchit merci.

je n'est pas dit que si mario kart était un peut plus beau je serait contre. mais je pense que s'est aussi une ligne de conduite de chez nintendo, je m'explique.

vous savez tous que nous les 25-40 ans nous voulons resté de jeune con, les vieux tubes des année 70 80, ont se remet a faire des conneries que l'on a fait avant et tout et tout.

je serais le premier a être triste de voir mon mario tout rond tous beaux avec des reflets et des effet de vitesse a la nfs ou je ne sait quoi. nintendo a toujours utilisé des couleurs qui flash et des effet a la style dessin animé (sans faire de pure copie) s'est la touche nintendo. 
vue que les gens de notre age (s'est  nous qui avons le plus de money et qui depuis notre tendre enfance on été bercé dans les jeux video avec des graphisme simple ) si ils veulent nous donné du oldscool pour nous faire revivre nos 15 ans s'est la bonne technique, on améliore la façon de joué et on actualise un peut le jeux. mais on garde les vieux circuits surtout. si vous regardez la liste il n'y en a que 5 nouveaux je crois, et on retrouve ceux de la nes et les autres.
il est sure que nintendo est heureux sa lui coûte moins cher en plus.


les beaux graphisme sa s'est sega et sa mega cd (sortie un peut trop tôt a mon goût les gens n'était pas près). s'est play station qui a repris le flambeau après et la xbox qui devais tapé fort pour essayer de les contrés.

mais comme toutes les marques chaqu'une a son style sa touche je ne vois pas les CHAPLIN faire un film faire un film sans surjouer les actions ni joé star nous faire des cours de crochet (couture et pas boxe).
ps: je n'insulte jamais les gens (sauf si ils le demandes)


----------



## Charly777 (18 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> ha une personne qui réfléchit


Si, si ça existe... mais ta phrase peut être limite vexante. 



toys a dit:


> je serais le premier a être triste de voir mon mario tout rond tous beaux avec des reflets et des effet de vitesse a la nfs ou je ne sait quoi. nintendo a toujours utilisé des couleurs qui flash et des effet a la style dessin animé (sans faire de pure copie) s'est la touche nintendo.


Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire... (point de vue totalement sujectif)
Je me souviens de ma snes all stars avec la compil de mario : j'étais en extase devant les graphismes troooooooooop beau de mario 3 (avec presque une vrai fausse 3D sur mario, du moins on voulait le croire). 
Je me souviens de mario 64 sur N64 le jour de sa sortie (la vache 2500 francs la machine le jour de sa sortie quand même). Là c'était plus l'extase devant les graphisme mais bien au dessus: on bavait sur l'écran. :rateau:
Considéré Mario kart snes en 89 et le considérer en 2008 (le même jeu sur la machine machine) mais... c'est ridicule.

Pong, mais c'est trooooooop moche comment on a pu jouer à cette daube  
(note : j'aurais pu prendre Donkey Kong sur collecovision)



toys a dit:


> les beaux graphisme sa s'est sega et sa mega cd (sortie un peut trop tôt a mon goût les gens n'était pas près). s'est play station qui a repris le flambeau après et la xbox qui devais tapé fort pour essayer de les contrés.


Mais as tu jouer récemment à la méga drive ou méga cd ? (pour ma part hier encore)... et puis la psx... je me souviens du jeu de moto futuriste (oups le nom) sur N64, il y avait un code pour enlaidir le jeu façon psx avec de gros pixel tout moche, le code c'était PSX. (véridique, on a explosé de rire quand on l'a su).
Et puis autre exemple : le jeu de lapin (plateforme, premier jeu psx) mais que c'était moche par rapport à mario 64 ou encore sonic 3 (et là je te rejoins sur le côté beau de sega avec couleur qui pètent).


----------



## toys (18 Décembre 2008)

je pense qu'il faut faire abstraction de la PS1 et de pla psx s'est console était les premières de sonny il cherchait leur style et leur place sur le marché une forte hésitation entre l'arcade et prendre la suite de séga. 

je ne suis pas un puis de science en ce qui concerne les jeux, je ne suis qu'un finiseur de jeux vidéo pour les potes qui bloque.

mais pour finir mon argumentation je vais prendre l'exemple de worm's qui pour moi est le jeux la plus simple a prendre en main pour faire une ou deux partie entre potes et deviens au bout des quelle que heure de jeux une vrai bombe quand on se met a le géré un peut mieux. 

que se soit le worm's armagédon ou une autre version 2D se jeux a toujours été moche a mon goût, et le jours ou ils ont sortie une version 3D toute belle j'ai été déçus  du jeux qui était devenus trop dure a la première prise en main. non par ce qu'il était beaux, mais par ce qu'il on voulu en faire de trop pour cette version et on perdu leur simplicité et leur fraicheur. ils ont fait la même sur wii d'ailleur. 

pour moi une console doit être simple et facile a prendre en main pour les potes qui n'on jamais joué au jeux que je leur propose et elle doit gardé son style que je joue a un jeux de constructeur ou bien a un jeux de dévelopeur.

la ps3 est très bien (même si je ni joue pas souvent) la Xbox pareil mais elle reste des consoles si je veux voire des chose belle et qui me font rêvé je vais me faire un musée ou une galerie. la  console n'est pour moi qu'un divertisement secondaire (ok certain jeux voudrais touché a l'art) mais se n'est pas ce que je lui demande.


----------



## BioSS (18 Décembre 2008)

Au secours, stop la propagande, Nintendo n'a pas d'exclusivité sur le concept de l'amusement !
C'est incroyable, sérieux un tel lavage de cerveau, j'aimerais limite t'amener chez moi, et montrer qu'avec une PS3 ou une Xbox,
tu ne fais pas que regarder comme dans un musée, tu JOUES aussi ! C'est clair ou pas encore assez ? T'as des &#339;illères incroyables,
je sais pas, va te renseigner sur Little Big Planet parce que tu me paraîs complètement à côté de la plaque.

Quant à dire que pour s'amuser il faut forcément des graphismes nazes, genre Mariokart serait inintéressant avec des graphismes
dignes de ce nom, mais c'est ridicule quoi... Tu te rends compte que Nintendo a toujours eu l'attitude inverse, celle de la puissance,
et que c'est à ces époques là qu'elle a sorti ses plus grands jeux ? Zelda OOT, Mariokart SNES avec le mode super8 pour simuler la 3D,
Mario 64, etc... Cette politique de nier les graphismes est venue depuis la DS et la Wii. Et d'ailleurs, depuis Nintendo n'a sorti aucun jeu
marquant à part Mario Galaxy et Metroid Prime, qui comme par hasard, sont les plus beaux jeux de la Wii. Alors stop stop stop.

Tu m'as l'air très mal renseigné sur ce qui se fait chez la concurrence et du coup ton jugement est totalement biaisé.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Au secours, stop la propagande, Nintendo n'a pas d'exclusivité sur le concept de l'amusement !
> C'est incroyable, sérieux un tel lavage de cerveau, j'aimerais limite t'amener chez moi, et montrer qu'avec une PS3 ou une Xbox,
> tu ne fais pas que regarder comme dans un musée, tu JOUES aussi ! C'est clair ou pas encore assez ? T'as des illères incroyables,
> je sais pas, va te renseigner sur Little Big Planet parce que tu me paraîs complètement à côté de la plaque.
> ...



Ouais... c'est bien beau, mais ce topic est précisément fait pour parler de la Wii et des impressions que l'on ressent quand on y joue. Alors tes comparaisons avec les autres consoles, ça nous les brise menues...


----------



## toys (18 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Au secours, stop la propagande, Nintendo n'a pas d'exclusivité sur le concept de l'amusement !


 j'ai jamais dit sa.



BioSS a dit:


> C'est incroyable, sérieux un tel lavage de cerveau, j'aimerais limite t'amener chez moi, et montrer qu'avec une PS3 ou une Xbox,
> tu ne fais pas que regarder comme dans un musée, tu JOUES aussi ! C'est clair ou pas encore assez ? T'as des illères incroyables,
> je sais pas, va te renseigner sur Little Big Planet parce que tu me paraîs complètement à côté de la plaque.


j'ai jamais dit qu'elle était nul j'ai dit qu'elle ne me convenais pas.



BioSS a dit:


> Quant à dire que pour s'amuser il faut forcément des graphismes nazes, genre Mariokart serait inintéressant avec des graphismes


tu ne sais pas lire je pense car j'ai tous simplement dit que je ne voyais pas mario kart avec des graphisme a la nfs je n'ai pas dit que plus s'est moche plus je m'ammuse.



BioSS a dit:


> dignes de ce nom, mais c'est ridicule quoi... Tu te rends compte que Nintendo a toujours eu l'attitude inverse, celle de la puissance,
> et que c'est à ces époques là qu'elle a sorti ses plus grands jeux ? Zelda OOT, Mariokart SNES avec le mode super8 pour simuler la 3D,
> Mario 64, etc... Cette politique de nier les graphismes est venue depuis la DS et la Wii. Et d'ailleurs, depuis Nintendo n'a sorti aucun jeu


d'ou l'argument que j'avance un peut avant du on a pris de l'age et on veux retrouvé nous vieux jeux. (regarde le nombre de vieux jeux dispo sur le web wii 



BioSS a dit:


> Tu m'as l'air très mal renseigné sur ce qui se fait chez la concurrence et du coup ton jugement est totalement biaisé.


je bosse ne foyer de jeunes et je te jure que l'on a à peut près toutes les console du marché et les jours ou on se fait des parties de wii s'est les jours ou il y a le plus d'ambience dans les foyers. se n'est pas moi qui le dit s'est une remarque de beaucoup de monde qui travail avec les 12-18 ans


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Décembre 2008)

Toys a dit:
			
		

> je bosse ne foyer de jeunes et je te jure que l'on a à peut près toutes les console du marché et les jours ou on se fait des parties de wii s'est les jours ou il y a le plus d'ambience dans les foyers. se n'est pas moi qui le dit s'est une remarque de beaucoup de monde qui travail avec les 12-18 ans


D'accord, je crois que la tu as tout dit. La Wii a plusieurs est sans aucun doute la console la plus populairement conviviale. 
Bioss et même moi, à la différence, sommes des joueurs qui accordons autant d'importance au jeu solo qu'au jeu en groupe. (à vrai dire, je joue avec des amis chez moi environ 2 fois par ans, sur wii sport.) C'est sûr que dans un foyer, une Wii sera bien plus adaptée pour créer un consensus parmi les joueurs. (je ne dis pas qu'elle est plus fun, simplement que la réalité de sa popularité n'est pas contestable) Pourquoi? Parce que c'est la console qui tente de rallier le plus grand types de joueurs différents (on va du gamin qui apprend à marcher aux retraités, en passant par la ménagère qui veut apprendre l'anglais ou booster son IQ); une PS3 ou Xbox360 s'allumera d'avantage si tous les joueurs autour de la table s'y connaissent un minimum en jeux vidéo. Cependant des novices pourraient tout aussi vite prendre leur pied sur Guitar Heroes ou d'autres jeux non-wii. Attention, je ne dis pas non plus que les joueurs Wii n'y connaissent rien, l'héritage de Nintendo fait que cette console amasse au moins autant de passionnés que les PS3 et 360. En revanche, sans les jeux Nintendo, il est vrai que la Wii n'aurait probablement aucune réputation chez les joueurs hardcore. 
Dites moi si ce je ne suis pas clair, j'editerai.  


			
				Bioss a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi


----------



## toys (18 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> D'accord, je crois que la tu as tout dit. La Wii a plusieurs est sans aucun doute la console la plus populairement convivial.
> Bioss et même moi, à la différence, sommes des joueurs qui accordons autant d'importance au jeu ........
> 
> .....les joueurs hardcore.
> Dites moi si ce je ne suis pas clair, j'editerai.



très claire y a pas de problème 
il est vrai que guitare héro est convivial sur n'importe qu'elle support.

je n'est pas essayer la wii avec des manettes "classique"(style game cube) mais je pense qu'elle perd beaucoup se cas là.


----------



## Matt82 (18 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais... c'est bien beau, mais ce topic est précisément fait pour parler de la Wii et des impressions que l'on ressent quand on y joue. Alors tes comparaisons avec les autres consoles, ça nous les brise menues...


Tiens c est tjs sympa cet esprit d ouverture qui règne sur les forums 
On a tous ici essayer la Wii, et certains d entre nous sont déçus et trouvent la concurrence meilleure. Si on ne doit pas critiquer la Wii et la positionner par rapport à la concurrence, quelle est l utilité d un débat ?



toys a dit:


> très claire y a pas de problème
> il est vrai que guitare héro est convivial sur n'importe qu'elle support.
> 
> je n'est pas essayer la wii avec des manettes "classique"(style game cube) mais je pense qu'elle perd beaucoup se cas là.


Cela dépend des jeux, certains étaient sympa à jouer avec de vraies manettes GC. MarioKart pour ma part était bien meilleur avec la maniabilité GameCube. Le volant avait vite fini sur eBay 

Bioss a totalement raison. La plupart des vieux jeux dont nous nous souvenons avec nostalgie ont marqué leur époque par leur avance graphique. Souvenez vous de Sonic, quelle vitesse de jeu incroyable  et ce n est qu un exemple parmi tant d autres. 
Le retro gaming est à la mode, mais il ne faut pas croire que les gens préfèrent les graphismes pourris, on joue tout simplement sur la fibre nostalgique des joueurs. Personnellement je ne connais pas de jeunes gamers qui apprécie vraiment les vieux jeux 2D de notre enfance. D ailleurs la clientele retro doit etre dans la tranche 25/40, pas dans les moins de 18... Il n y a que nous pour nous émouvoir devant un Mario 
Par exemple mon cousin qui a 14ans a osé me sortir devant OoT : "_C est trop laid ton jeu, ca en est injouable..."_
Non mais sérieux, des baffes là... 

Sur ce, je vais farter mes skis


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c est tjs sympa cet esprit d ouverture qui règne sur les forums


Et on remarquera que c'est toujours des gens qui ne participent pas au débat qui se la ramène avec ces remarques. 


			
				Matt82 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve la gestion des ventilateurs vraiment bizarre. Pourquoi ne demarrent ils qu'a 80 degres celcius?


Privé de Noël!
Sale gosse!


----------



## BioSS (19 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> En revanche, sans les jeux Nintendo, il est vrai que la Wii n'aurait probablement aucune réputation chez les joueurs hardcore.




En hardcore, je vois pas qui il peut rester à part les furieux de Super Smash Bros Brawl, mais c'est normal, c'est le jeu le plus poussé de Nintendo en richesse de gameplay.

*@Toys :* Ce que t'as dis ne change rien : selon toi, Mariokart n'a pas d'intérêt à être mieux fait, car les vieux graphismes sont légitimés par la nostalgie des joueurs (non mais wtf). C'est comme si aujourd'hui les joueurs voulaient Lara Croft aux seins triangulaires juste par nostalgie.

Désolé mais non, un Mariokart avec du flou de mouvement pour simuler la vitesse, de vrais décors vivants (tissus qui flottent, des mondes qui s'animent réellement, particules qui se baladent dans le vent), des personnages détaillés, un bon moteur physique pour les collisions (genre bowser qui tombe de son kart et roule le dos, les roues qui frottent quand deux karts se touchent, etc...)... Ca ne pourrait que donner de la profondeur au monde de Mariokart et de l'inattendu. Actuellement dans MarioKart on est passif, on est soumis au règles du jeu :  une banane, un script "360 degrés, on repart à 12 km/h précisément". Ca, c'est le jeu vidéo du passé. Et c'est un peu ridicule en 2008 de faire 360° en glissant sur une banane. Ca serait tellement mieux de voir la roue se prendre la pelure de banane, continuer de tourner, patiner avec la pelure coincée, et donc te faire dévier physiquement, au lieu de déclencher une animation toute prête. De cette façon tu devrais lutter avec le jeu pour garder ta trajectoire. Aujourd'hui, tout est imprévu et geré à la volée, ce qui met une grosse part de hasard dans le jeu, mais en suivant des règles logiques et physiques, ce qui permet aux plus doués de mieux s'en sortir, exactement comme la réalité.

Bref, que penses-tu d'un Mariokart réalisé comme au début de l'introduction du jeu :
http://gnt02.generation-nt.com/downloads/Mario Kart Wii video.mov


D'ailleurs si tu veux voir à quel point l'opus Wii est un foutage de gueule :

*2003 : Mario Kart Double Dash*






















*2008 : Mario Kart Wii*









*C'est quoi ces planches de bois ??? On peut rouler dans les trous ???*




*Où est le reflet de Wario ???*




Alors ? Cinq ans d'évolutions dans le jeu vidéo pour en arriver à ça ? Pour contrôler le même 
jeu juste en tournant un volant imprécis ? Est-ce que ça vaut encore 250&#8364;, ça, en 2008 ?





Pour en revenir sur ta remarque des graphismes, ne me dis pas que tu préfèrerais pas jouer
à Mariokart avec des graphismes comme ça :










Alors ? Sachant que tu pourrais avoir ça sur une vraie console, en jouant avec une manette 
classique comme on le fait depuis 20 ans car on a pas encore trouvé mieux, tu prendrais quelle
 version ? La version Wii, ou la version next-gen ?​


----------



## Charly777 (19 Décembre 2008)

Pour Oot il faut lui donner des baffes... :rateau: 
Ensuite, hier... la révélation... j'ai jouer à bubble bobble sur ds... ouah, incroyable la nostalgie. 

Quand je pense que j'y suis resté des heures d'affilées il y a quelques années (et bientôt maintenant  ).

Sur le coup des images tu m'a scotché BioSS, je n'avais jamais fait un tel rapprochement.


----------



## toys (19 Décembre 2008)

pour tous te dire mon cher bioSS je suis déçus qu'ils n'est mis des vieux vieux graphisme sur les vieux vieux circuit. bien sur ils ont gardé un peut leur carré mois pour quoi ont a pas les gros pixel a la old scool. sur le terrain et les perso? 

et oui sa me ferais chier de me collé la roue dans une peux de bananes et de pas faire un 360°. je sais pas si s'est le fait d'approcher des 30 piges ou alors que je suis un vieux con nostalgique.  mais je ne suis pas pour un changement radical de ses bon vieux jeux .un petit lifting oui.
et les images que tu a envoyer son jolie mais elle ne sont pas tiré du jeux donc a quoi elle serve.

mario s'est sa! bananes carapace.... je ne suis pas contre de nouvelle armes ou protection ou je ne sais quoi mais alors se serons elle qui ferons de nouvelle chose pas la vielle bananes ni les carapace.

et pour ta question entre la wii et la nex gen je prend la wii pour sur et l'on est définitivement pas du tout les même joueurs mais sa tu ne pourras jamais le conprendre.

j'ai joué cette semaine a des jeux sur wii avec des petits de 6 ans qui n'ont jamais touché une console et ils ont en 5 minutes comprit comment joué. je pense pas que sur une console style manette classique ils aurais réussi (rien que par rapport a la taille de la manette).


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (19 Décembre 2008)

Toys tu vois avec le yeux des autres. 
Personnellement moi qui ne joue jamais en groupe, je me sens monumentallement con devant ma Wii. 
Pour les graphismes, si on suit ta piste, c'est ce qui devrait à terme tuer Mario Kart. La recette n'évolue plus, il va forcément arriver à un moment où seul les puristes nostalgiques continueront à investir dans cette séries.


----------



## meskh (19 Décembre 2008)

Les gosses adorent Mario et sa violence douce, de course où tout est plus ou moins permis


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Tiens c est tjs sympa cet esprit d ouverture qui règne sur les forums
> On a tous ici essayer la Wii, et certains d entre nous sont déçus et trouvent la concurrence meilleure. Si on ne doit pas critiquer la Wii et la positionner par rapport à la concurrence, quelle est l utilité d un débat ?



Ben justement, c'est pas un fil pour un *débat* Wii/ autres consoles, c'est un fil pour parler des impressions sur la Wii, de ses jeux, etc... 

Et oui, Atlante, je ne participe pas au débat, parce que ce genre de débat me fait chier. Et que, encore une fois, c'est pas le lieu.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (19 Décembre 2008)

Plus je joue à Metroid Prime plus je trouve que le gameplay gagnerait en finesse à être plus détaillé. C'est pas un défaut rédhibitoire, mais les passages de l'espace (au tout début) est véritablement moche. Après c'est peut être une question de choix, mais les décors sont statiques, tous semble immobile, gelé, bref même si la qualité des visuels sur PS3 ne m'ont pas giflés, revenir à des jeux Wii donne un petit choc. Le gameplay ne serait en aucun cas gâché par des graphismes plus soigné.
Ceci dit je m'amuse énormément, mais c'est pas un jeu qui me marquera comme OoT. Yoshi's Island ou Metal Gear.


----------



## benjamin (19 Décembre 2008)

En parlant de comparaisons graphiques entre la version Cube et Wii, certains d'entre vous ont dû voir cette vidéo.

[youtube]aUcnnYkrzow[/youtube]

Oui, oui, je sais, Galaxy est nettement plus sympa à jouer que Sunshine...


----------



## Matt82 (19 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben justement, c'est pas un fil pour un *débat* Wii/ autres consoles, c'est un fil pour parler des impressions sur la Wii, de ses jeux, etc...
> 
> Et oui, Atlante, je ne participe pas au débat, parce que ce genre de débat me fait chier. Et que, encore une fois, c'est pas le lieu.



Ben justement on n arrete pas d en parler de nos impressions sur la Wii, mais on a bien le droit de comparer à la concurrence, sinon je vois pas l utilité d un post où on ne peut pas critiquer de maniere construite et objective.


----------



## meskh (19 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Plus je joue à Metroid Prime plus je trouve que le gameplay gagnerait en finesse à être plus détaillé.



Mais ce n'est pas le but de Nintendo !! il y a des consoles pour ça.

La Wii est avant tout ludique LUDIQUE, donc pour le commun des mortels  et celui-ci se contrefout des détails, juste que l'ensemble soit cohérent et jouable


----------



## BioSS (19 Décembre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Mais ce n'est pas le but de Nintendo !! il y a des consoles pour ça.
> 
> La Wii est avant tout ludique LUDIQUE, donc pour le commun des mortels  et celui-ci se contrefout des détails, juste que l'ensemble soit cohérent et jouable



Mais ça c'est l'excuse marketing de Nintendo, tu crois que ça rendrait Mario moins ludique d'être mieux réalisé ? Tu crois que le commun des mortels ne sait pas apprécier la qualité visuelle d'un Pixar ?


----------



## meskh (19 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Mais ça c'est l'excuse marketing de Nintendo, tu crois que ça rendrait Mario moins ludique d'être mieux réalisé ?



non certes, mais plus de sous pour le dev, et un processeur plus gourmand



BioSS a dit:


> Tu crois que le commun des mortels ne sait pas apprécier la qualité visuelle d'un Pixar ?



non plus, mais il s'en cogne !! on parle dès lors de cohésion entre le graphisme/animation/ludique


----------



## BioSS (19 Décembre 2008)

Oui il s'en cogne tellement le grand public de la qualité visuelle, que tout le monde s'extasie sur les films en synthèse Pixar et Dreamworks et que la 2D est délaissée.
Oui comme tu le dis, moins de travail = plus de pognon pour le dev. Et alors ? C'est pas notre problème à nous. Nintendo s'en fait déjà suffisamment plein les poches.

Mettre un processeur plus gourmand... Et alors ? En quoi ça n'aurait pas été possible ?
La Xbox coûte maintenant moins cher qu'une Wii je rappelle, c'est une aberration...


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Toys tu vois avec le yeux des autres.
> Personnellement moi qui ne joue jamais en groupe, je me sens monumentallement con devant ma Wii.
> Pour les graphismes, si on suit ta piste, c'est ce qui devrait à terme tuer Mario Kart. La recette n'évolue plus, il va forcément arriver à un moment où seul les puristes nostalgiques continueront à investir dans cette séries.



sa s'est sur mais dès que la tranche du comback des 25-45 seras passé (dans 1 ou 2 ans je pense) ils vont re-sortir une version 3D a fond et encore plus d'effet de projectif et la les jeunes serons heureux. 

la cible nintendo s'est le très jeunes, le 25 ans et plus qui ne cherche pas une console mais un moyen de retrouvé leur jeunesse, aussi bien sur les vieux titres comme mario et sur tous les jeux ludo éducatif du doc machin truc . qui corresponde plus a des gens qui n'ont jamais eux de console et donc qui cherhe un truc simple (stylet ou commande pointeur) avec l'impression d'être a la pointe de la technologie (le tactil et la fin de la manette classique )



BioSS a dit:


> Mais ça c'est l'excuse marketing de Nintendo, tu crois que ça rendrait Mario moins ludique d'être mieux réalisé ? Tu crois que le commun des mortels ne sait pas apprécier la qualité visuelle d'un Pixar ?



mais on aime les pixar,  se n'est pas une excuse marketing mais du marketing mario serais aussi ludique si il était plus beaux mais il ne serais pas dans la continuité si il ne respecte pas la charte graphique mario .


----------



## BioSS (20 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> mais on aime les pixar,  se n'est pas une excuse marketing mais du marketing mario serais aussi ludique si il était plus beaux mais il ne serais pas dans la continuité si il ne respecte pas la charte graphique mario .



Ah bon, ça c'est pas la charte graphique Mario ?
Arrête de chercher des excuses, reconnaîs-le, Nintendo se fout du monde.


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Ah bon, ça c'est pas la charte graphique Mario ?
> Arrête de chercher des excuses, reconnaîs-le, Nintendo se fout du monde.


s'est une image de sinématique ou une pub elle ne sort pas du jeux! . mais si tu veux une partie de la charte graphique 

1 pas de détail "moustache  un bloc"
2 l'effait bubulle "les pots d'échapement énorme gros nez gros pied avec petite semelle"
3 couleur sans concession le rouge est rouge le bleu est bleu....
4 simplicité il n'y pas 3500 autocolant de marque sur le kart et sur mario.

le mario ne change pas (quoi que je sais pas combien de doigt il avais avant). mais le kart lui évolue arrivé de détail sur les roues et de reflet mais léger ...
a comprendre : retrouver votre bon vieux mario sur de nouveaux véhicule tout neuf.

fait juste un peut d'étude de commerce ou de marketing et tu verras que nontendo ou play station et les autres ne laisse aucun élément au hasard surtout sur les jeux tête d'affiche (et la je ne parle pas des petites boite qui sorte des jeux a pas cher). 

nintendo est la dernière console a avoir des stars sega avais sony mais la il ne font plus de console.

avant nintendo était était la console pour les jeunes 8 14 et sega pour les plus vieux et néo géo pour les adultes.  la s'est play qui a récupéré les joueur de sega  x box a voulu aller cherché les joueur de sur face informatique et le créneaux des vieux a été cherché par les par nintendo.

a chaqu'un sa cible mais la guerre des console reste un commerce entretenu par la pub et les magasine en fait elle est quasiment inexistante. (elle commence entre xbox et play car les nouveaux joueur de la xbox passe de plus en plus sur ps3 et inversement)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Décembre 2008)

Mario 64 a complètement flingué la charte graphique Mario de l'époque. Ce n'est pas une excuse. 
Mais non, Nintendo ne laisse rien au hasard, j'ai pas l'impression que quelqu'un dise le contraire, simplement nous regrettons la nouvelle politique de Nintendo qui clairement se fout des joueurs qu'elle avait su séduire il y a quelques années. Ce n'est pas une question de nostalgie mais d'orientation commercial, et Nintendo aujourd'hui renie complètement son ancienne charte graphique pour vendre à plus de monde. La Wii est un bras d'honneur fait à la communauté traditionnelle de Nintendo; là PS3 ou la Xbox 360 respecte les joueurs qu'elles ont toutes deux su séduire sur leurs éditions précédentes. 

L'argument de la moustache de Mario en un bloque noire graphique non détaillé ne tient pas, il n'a jamais été voulu par Nintendo, et il y a une marge de manoeuvre énorme entre défigurer un Mario pour le transposer sur des graphismes à la Gear of War et le faire rivaliser avec un jeu comme Valkyria.
Mais nous sortir maintenant que améliorer le design du jeu s'est trahir l'esprit de la charte graphique de la série, après des jeux comme Zelda Wind Waker ou Mario 64, c'est clairement du non-sens. 
Egalement, Metroid Prime 3, l'un des plus beaux jeu de la Wii, vue de près, est réellement moche. J'exagère à peine mais je me sens devant une N64 dépixelisé, avec les textures lissées. Jamais de la vie sur une console next-gen. 
Mais je reste tout à fait d'accord avec toi sur le fait que la Wii est vraiment mieux adapté pour un usage dans un centre pour jeune, elle séduira mieux tous les types de publique qu'une PS3. Elle a sut amener le jeux vidéo dans des lieux où il était avant elle impensable à voir. (mais de retraite par exemple). Mais tout ça c'est construit sur une politique de foutage de gueule  puisque si tu suis les affirmations de Nintendo, soit ils se sont moquer de nous du temps de la N64, soit ils le font actuellement. Mais leurs discours commerciaux n'ont aucune cohérence en suivant les époques, leurs "vérités" ne sont pas construites sur des constatations de la réalité vidéo-ludique (que faudrait il faire pour améliorer l'industrie) mais sur des constatations commerciales. (Nintendo répend des idées fausses sur la conception et la qualité d'un jeu vidéo (qui doit avoir des graphismes lamentables pour avoir un bon gameplay en gros) pour casser ses concurrents et faire croire que c'est elle qui a réellement comprit ce qu'est l'avenir du jeux vidéo. Il y a un gros mélange entre leurs politques de developpements vidéo-ludiques et leurs politiques commerciales, Nintendo nous vend des réalités (vérité?) qui sont mensongère, et qu'elle a été la première jadis a renier, et qui risque demain d'être également demain d'être la première à s'en détaché.

C'est pout ça que je suis avec beaucoup d'intérêt l'après-wii.  Nintendo semble dire que sa prochaine console n'aura rien d'aussi révolutionnaire, et il semble qu'ils vont simplement se relancer dans la course aux machines traditionnelles. Or là, après les discours qu'ils font actuellement, il y aura clairement un problème. 

Une entreprise est là pour vendre, je ne serais pas le premier à le renier, mais Nintendo a céder aux chants des sirènes avec cette Wii, et c'est pour ça que son ancienne communauté hurle au foutage de gueule. Sony et microsoft cherchent tout autant le profit, mais n'ont pas trahit leurs joueurs pour tenter des conquérir d'autres marchés.

C'est le même reproche d'ailleurs qu'on fait à Apple quand elle abandonne les écrans mat et le firewire sur les macbook pro et iMac. Les graphistes qui tenaient la perfusion de Cupertino à bout de bras il y a 5 ans se sont fait complètement avoir.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Mettre un processeur plus gourmand... Et alors ? En quoi ça n'aurait pas été possible ?
> La Xbox coûte maintenant moins cher qu'une Wii je rappelle, c'est une aberration...



Je suis d'accord sur ce point, la Wii aurait dû baisser de prix. Maintenant concernant la 360, faut pas oublier qu'elle n'est devenue rentable (c'est à dire que Microsoft gagne du pognon dessus) que depuis cette année, soit trois ans après sa sortie. Pour Nintendo ceci est inacceptable, et tu le sais aussi bien que moi. 

Après faut bien avouer que Nintendo l'a joué petit bras sur ce coup. Rien ne l'empêchait de foutre un proc' un peu plus costaud tout en restant dans les limites du raisonnable (pour lui s'entend).


----------



## BioSS (20 Décembre 2008)

Putain ce baratin Toys 

Sérieux, j'espère que t'es pas graphiste ou critique d'art, sinon c'est grave.

Donc selon toi, Mario n'évoluera plus jamais pour respecter la charte graphique établie ? Et pourquoi dans Mario Galaxy on trouve des shaders qu'il n'y avait pas avant (comme une lumière irisée sur tous les éléments du jeu) ? Pourquoi Zelda sur Gamecube était en cell-shading ? Pourquoi Mario 64 n'avait rien à voir avec les anciens Mario ? Pourquoi dans Mario Galaxy, Mario peut se transformer en abeille ? Pourquoi dans Super Smash Bros il peut se battre ? Arrête de chercher des explications sérieux, la seule, la vraie, c'est que Nintendo se fout de ta gueule depuis la DS et la Wii.

Si tu crois que Mario n'évoluera plus jamais graphiquement, alors ce sera quoi dans les trois prochains Mario Kart ? Non mais sérieux ? Juste des nouveaux items, de nouveaux niveaux ? Et en 2018 on aura toujours les même graphismes parce que "pas besoin de plus" ou "les joueurs sont nostalgiques" ? Mais arrête nom de dieu, t'as vraiment subi un lavage de cerveau c'est impressionnant. GET UP ! OPEN YOUR EYES ! La nouvelle générationde jeux vidéo, c'est pas que des graphismes, c'est aussi de nouvelles possibilités qu'on pouvait pas avoir avant. La gestion de la physique, les mondes ouverts, le contenu procédural, le placement d'ennemis aléatoire, la précision de la gestuelle jusqu'au bout des doigts, l'animation faciale, la gestion de la lumière et des ombres, de l'eau, le nombre d'élements gérés en même temps (les batailles épiques d'Heavenly Sword ou Kaméo), tout ça permet d'accroître l'immersion. Tout ça MODIFIE les jeux, croire que la seule différence entre la PS3 et la PS2 c'est les graphismes, c'est pathétique.

Si tu veux voir ce que c'est la next-gen, alors mate cette vidéo, sur Heavy Rain.
Ca dure 20 minutes, mais tu va prendre la claque de ta vie. C'est français, c'est beau, c'est neuf, c'est intelligent. Et c'était impossible avant.
http://www.gamekyo.com/videofr13496_heavy-rain-la-longue-demo-en-video.html


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Avril 2009)

Je pense que ceux qui possèdent une Wii devraient jouer à Okami.

C'est un vrai chef d'oeuvre, comme on en a peu sur Wii.

Si vous aimez les jeux d'aventure (quelque soit le sous type d'aventure), vous devriez y jouer en priorité


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Mai 2009)

Je suis à fond dedans. Il me reste à récupérer la perle n°90, et à attraper le marlin avant de me lancer dans l'arche de Yamato. 

Une expérience vidéoludique exceptionnelle.


----------



## Matt82 (1 Octobre 2009)

EDIT : OOps trompé de topic moi


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2009)

Dommage collateral


----------



## Matt82 (1 Octobre 2009)

Nan mais comme j hesite entre le 360 et la PS3 après m'être débarrassé de la Wii, je pense pas que sur ce fil je vais être bien accueilli


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Octobre 2009)

Sacrilège, hérétique, affreux voyou , va-t-en xD....


Mais non voyons, on t'accueillera avec toutes les tartes qu'il faut  .


----------



## Matt82 (4 Octobre 2009)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Sacrilège, hérétique, affreux voyou , va-t-en xD....
> 
> Mais non voyons, on t'accueillera avec toutes les tartes qu'il faut  .


:mouais:
On ne peut pas m'en vouloir, j'ai patienté mais à force de sortir des compilations à la WiiSport, des remakes de jeu de société pourris, des jeux à l'espérance de vie limitée..... Nintendo m'a lassé. 

Non, on ne peut pas m'en vouloir de vouloir retrouver les sensations qu'on a pu avoir avec de grands jeux comme Zelda WindWaker, Tales of Symphonia, Baten Kaitos, Resident Evil 4, Okami, GTA, ... Il est temps pour moi de me tourner vers la concurrence qui offre une logithèque plus étoffée. 

C'est sûr qu'on trouve quelques bons jeux sur Wii, mais après on ne trouve que des wiimake de jeux anciens (Metroïd Prime I & II, Resident Evil 4, Pikmin, Mario Tennis, ...) et des jeux non intéressants en solo (WiiSports, MarioKart, ...). 

Et c'est bien à regret que j'ai quitté Nintendo, mais bon... la Wii2 aura certainement plus de jeux pour me séduire : un nouveau MarioKart, un nouveau Mario, un nouveau Zelda, un nouveau Metroïd et un nouveau Starfox... comment ça je fais du mauvais esprit ???


----------

